# Ungeduldige Tanks



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit Buffies.




 Ich schreibe diesen kleinen Thread der bei weitem nicht neu ist, aber um so aktueller. Es ist ein Problem das uns Heiler, und auch die Doppel D betrifft: Ungeduldige Tanks. Ich habe als Heiler ein dickes Fell und sehr viel Geduld. Wer mit Wipes nicht umgehen kann, hat bei WoW nichts verloren. Aber was ich nicht verstehe, ist das Verhalten von immer mehr Tanks.


 Es wird blind drauf los gestürmt. Völlig gleich ob der Heiler Mana hat, oder ob die Schadensausteiler da sind. Klar, so etwas kann mal passieren. Aber bei jeder Mobgruppe? Ich meine was ist das denn für ein Verhalten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Dummheit ist. Ich vermute, dass die Tanks einfach stur sind. Aber was bringt das?


 Eigentlich lasse ich einen Tank sehr ungern auflaufen. Heilen ist nicht nur mein Job, sondern auch eine Leidenschaft. Aber wenn der Tank permanent weder auf die Gruppe oder den Heiler (bzw. dessen Manabalken) eingeht, stelle ich schon mal die Heilung ein.


 Eben im Nexus ein sehr krasse Beispiel:

 Der erste Tank pullte zwei bis drei Gruppen gleichzeitig. Geht soweit ganz gut, doch wenn man zum schweigen gebracht wird, sieht es übel aus. Es kam wie es kommen musste: Der Tank verschwand ohne ein Wort, als wir zum zweiten mal wipten.
 Ersatz war recht schnell gefunden. Doch dieser, zum fast nur blutige, DK gab überhaupt kein Wort von sich.
 Der Shadowpriest meldete sich afk, der DK tankt weiter. Der Shadowpriest fällt von der Plattform, der DK tankt weiter.
 Ab dem Moment habe ich die Heilung völlig eingestellt. 

 (Man staune: Bis zum Endboss hat der DK überlebt, ist aber dann verreckt. Und wäre der Shadow nicht sozial gewesen, würde der DK vermutlich beim Geistheiler stehen)




 Ich weiß, ich weiß: Es juckt wieder einigen Leuten zu schreiben „Böh immer Mimimimi" Und ich weiß, dass der Thread ein bisschen Gejammer enthält. Dennoch würde ich gerne wissen woran dieses asoziale Verhalten liegt?




 Ein der Jäger aus der Gruppe meinte „Ja das sind alles Twinks, die sind schnelle Runden gewohnt"
Rechnen wir also 30 Sekunden Manaregg gegen etwa 90-120 Sekunden Fußmarsch dank Wipe. Plus Neubuffung und Manaregg was auch nochmal etwa 30-50Sekunden sind. 





 Vielleicht habt ihr ja den einen oder anderen Denkanstoß, oder vllt sogar einen Tipp was man mit solchen Tanks macht. (Aus der Gruppe kicken ging nicht, da Dauertanken das Ausschlußverfahren ausbremst)







 so long







 Dog


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Es wird blind drauf los gestürmt. Völlig gleich ob der Heiler Mana hat, oder ob die Schadensausteiler da sind. Klar, so etwas kann mal passieren. Aber bei jeder Mobgruppe? Ich meine was ist das denn für ein Verhalten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Dummheit ist. Ich vermute, dass die Tanks einfach stur sind. Aber was bringt das?


Gründe sind doch egal. Willst du die Leute ändern? Zieh für dich die Konsequenz und verlasse einfach die Gruppe, wenn keiner auf dich hören will. Als Heiler findeste ruckzuck 'ne neue.


----------



## CAPSLOCKYEAHYEAH (8. Mai 2010)

vllt liegts auch an an den manaklassen die obwohl sie schon 15 sekunden ausm kampf sind immer noch nich angefangen haben zu trinken? oder ganz einfach daran dass überhaupt jemand meint während ner 15 minuten ini nopch afk gehen zu müssen? ich hab noch nie so ne situation wie von dir beschrieben erlebt, bei mir sinds immer heiler/dds die nich trinken obwohl se genug zeit haben und dann m besten noch 3x afk während ner hc. da geh ich auch lieber wortlos.


----------



## pastranora (8. Mai 2010)

nach 30 min ban wegen solchen netten Mitspielern


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

Alter soll etwa Göttliche Bitte auslaufen?

Heiler haben in 5er inis nicht oom zu gehen... und DDS werden eh überbewertet, die meisten sind in ner durschnittlichen random eh unterm Tank!


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Mai 2010)

In Diablo2 bist du auch einer der gehen anhat und jede ritze in nen Dungeon untersucht nachdem du scho 25mal durch alle lvl bist?
Welcome in World of Lootcraft


----------



## syntaxsniffler (8. Mai 2010)

die einen heulen rum weil der tank zu langsam ist und springen vor und pullen wie weltmeister und flamen wenn sie sterben und dann gibt es wieder welche die rum heulen weil der tank zu schnell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> In Diablo2 bist du auch einer der gehen anhat und jede ritze in nen Dungeon untersucht nachdem du scho 25mal durch alle lvl bist?
> Welcome in World of Lootcraft



Nein, aber wenn ich zu zweit spiele, warte ich bis mein Partner auch im Dungeon ist, oder er wieder unter den Lebenden ist.
Es geht mir eher um ein paar grundlegende Dinge, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten. Außerdem kommuniziere ich auch mit meinen Mitspielern.


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, was du hast:
Randomgruppe HDS Hero.

Healer: Mom eben noch was einstellen. Warte wenn du nicht sterben willst.
Ich: Nagut, dann sterbe ich halt.

Naja alle haben die ersten Gruppen ohne Probleme überlebt und irgendwann meint der Healer "Oh bin ja noch Eule". Die reaktion der Gruppe war dadrauf: "Ja dann mach mal DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Naja im Endeffekt sind wir mit 4DD und einem Tank durch die Instanz und die Eule musste ganz selten mal einen Hot werfen.
Selbst ich hatte mit meinem Priest, der ein Itemlevelschnitt von 180 hatte keinerlei Manaprobleme in Instanzen. Einzig in Seelenschmiede und Grude musste ich mir 3x zum reggen hinsetzen. Aber wenn man geschickt seine CDs nutzt, muss man garnicht reggen.

Ich als Tank, weiß wie viel ich Pullen kann und nicht in die Gefahr komme zu sterben und auch wie viel ich pullen kann, wenn der Healer mal gerade weg ist. Wenn man das 30te mal in der Instanz ist, sollte man wissen, wie viel man als Tank aushält. Und das meiste überlebt man halt als Tank ohne heal, vorallem, wenn man Lay on Hands und Shildwall noch rdy hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2010)

solange der heiler über 10% mana ist hat er genug. wenn er drunter fällt einfach mal nen mana cd anschmeißen. heiler die in heros trinken sind zu 90% blutige anfänger.
in zeiten wo heros als tank solo gehen muss man auf niemanden warten, man muss nur seine pulls anpassen wenn man sieht das die anderen zurückfallen.

und dds? tanks sind eh in 50% der inis auf platz 1


----------



## DarknessShadow (8. Mai 2010)

Man wer probleme mit tanks hat leavt die gruppe oder spielt selber einen Tank !


----------



## the Whitewolf (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich als Tank pulle in heros immer die gruppen auch wenn ein dd afk ist sofern ich weis die anderen packens auch ohne ihn und der heiler hat genug mana
und ich werde eher angeblufft das ich zu langsam durch würd eich könnte mehr pullen (Dieser Satz kommt oh wunder fast immer vom Heiler)
Dumm natürlich wenn tank so dumm ist und was pullt wenn heielr afk is aber das is ja dann seine schuld


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (8. Mai 2010)

Ich Twinke viel und bekomme sowas auch in den kleineren Innis mit.

Ich (Tank) komme rein schau um mich wer eventuell noch reggen / umskillen muss warte bis alle Mana und Life Balken voll sind. Ist das der Fall renn ich los und fang an zu pullen.
In den meisten fällen aber sobald ich am pullen bin schreibt der Healer oder ein DD er muss afk (in mindestens jeder 2. Inni). Warum kann man sowas nicht schon vorher schreiben?
Nun gut Healer ist wieder da ich Pull weiter die Grps. Healer ist oom. Ich geb ihm mim Dudu anregen und weiter gehts. In diesem Moment schreibt der Hunter "mom ich muss reggen" 
demnach folgt der Hexer "ja ich auch" und zu guter letzt noch noch der Shadow. Hmm hallo? Klassenfähigkeiten? Hunter Aspekt der Viper 4-5 Schüsse und hat wieder Mana...
Hexer kann Aderlass usen um sich sein Mana etwas aufzufüllen und der Priester Dispr. Ich Erinnere die jeweiligen Klassen an Ihre Fähigkeiten dann kommt sowas wie ja nein geht nich
dann kann ich kein Schaden machen. Wenn ich schon sowas höre bekomm ich en Hals.

Bestes beispiel vor kurzem in Sethekk, die Totems sollten bekannt sein die einen übernehmen.

Wieder Ich ( Tank ) ein Hunter ein Mage eine Eule und nen Heal Pala.

Ich pull Totem kommt übernimmt mich die Eule steht neben mir Haut erst ma dicke AOE Schaden raus. Ich so "Geht aufs Totem"...
Die Eule setzt kurz danach wieder Aoe schaden ein. Der Mage ballert nochmal Blizzard nach der Hunter stellt sich Tot und im Augenwinkel seh ich wie der Pala richtung Inni ausgang rennt.

Whipe.

2. Anlauf Ich erinner nochmals an das Totem was zerstör werden muss. Gleiches Spiel wieder ich werde übernommen DD´s ballern Aoe bis zum geht nicht mehr ich Sterbe.
Dudu hätte in diesem Moment Battle Rezz raushauen können aber nein ^^ Bäm er setzt wieder ne Aoe an. Mage frostet die Mobs rennt mim Pala Inni ausgang Hunter stellt sich Tot.

Das Problem liegt nicht an den Tanks zumindest nicht nur sondern auch an einigen DD´s. Ich vermute sobald sie eine Instanz betreten schalten Sie das Hirn auf Standby. 
Sobald die DD´s was sehen was sich bewegt schaltet das Hirn aus und es werden alle Tasten wie wild gedrückt hauptsache man ist erster im Recount.

Sowas wie Sheepen Stunnen frosten Falle stellen übernehmen usw. Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr wahrscheinlich werden diese Skills beim Lehrer gelassen ich hab keine ahnung.
Aber die aufgabe des Tanks besteht nicht darin von allem was kommt die Aggro zu behalten und den Schaden einstecken zu können. Sondern die ganze Grp muss was dafür
tun das eine Instanz ohne Whipe etc. recht fix gecleart werden kann.

So Sachen wie der Tank frisst zuviel Schaden oder der Tank hält keine Aggro ist Schwachsinn. Ihr DD´s habt fähigkeiten dem Tank und den Heilern unter die Arme zu greifen wenns eng wird.
Und nicht nur alles tun um im Recount erster zu sein.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Mai 2010)

Das ist keine Sache, die nur die Tanks betrifft (wenn auch am meisten).

Neulich in Ahn'kahet: Ich war Tank. Der Heiler schreibt, er müsse kurz AFK (und ja: Auch in einer 15-Minuten-Ini darf man mal AFK gehen, wenn es das echte Leben gebietet). Also habe ich vor der nächsten Mobgruppe halt gemacht. Nach etwa 30 Sekunden Wartezeit stürmt auf ein mal einer der DDs los und pullt. Wäre es nur eine Gruppe gewesen, ok. Das geht zumeist auch ohne Heiler. Er aber meint, er müsse auch noch gleich zwei Gruppen holen. Glück gehabt: Der Heiler kam rechtzeitig wieder an die Tasten. Einen Verlust hatten wir zu beklagen und das war leider nicht der pullende DD.

Dieses hektische Gebaren betrifft leider alle Klassen.

@Pyrodimi: gegen ein schnelles Tempo spricht nichts, aber die oben beschriebene Situation ist dann doch schon etwas krass, meinst du nicht auch? Wenn Leute sterben oder AFK sind, wird gewartet, auch wenn es nervt.

@CAPSLOCKYEAHYEAH: Keine Frage, solche gibt es auch. Aber beim Heiler sollte der Tank dann schon die zusätzlichen Sekunden Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen. Im Normalfall hängt ja sein Überleben vom Mana des Heilers mit ab - und erst Recht bei der aktuellen Mentalität des Pullens, wo die Tanks gleich 2-4 Gruppen zusammenholen. Ohne Heiler ist da im Normalfall die Luft schnell raus. Dann wird man auch die unendlich laaaaaange Wartezeit von grausamen 15 Sekunden ertragen, oder?

Allgemein ist aber zu sagen: Das Problem hat seinen Ursprung in den Designfehlern von Blizzard. Die Heroinis waren schon mit gutem Naxxequip keine Herausforderung mehr und jetzt ist es einfach nur noch lächerlich. Meines Erachtens hätten sie diese Instanzen mit dem letzten Patch deutlich schwerer machen sollen, zumindest den Schwierigkeitsgrad an die gefrorenen Hallen angleichen müssen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. Mai 2010)

Ja aber als Gegenfrage. Warum sagen dann Heiler nichts?
Meine wenn es zu derb ist, einfach melden und fertig. Man staunt wenn man es den Leuten sagt, dass die langsamer machen können. Reicht ja wenn du sagst, ab ca. 3/4 Mana kannste pullen. Fertig, das reicht dicke zu Zeit zum Regen ist da immernoch. Denn eh der Tank Heilung brauch, vergehen paar Sek. Das ist noch etwas Mana mehr.

Aber wenn es so schlimm ist, lasse es doch. Leave die Gruppe und fertig oder meld dich beim Tank. Denn viele Unterschätzen halt echt auch das Leveln gern. Meine es gibt Klassen die fahren andere Builds beim Leveln, als im Endgame. Beim Paladin ist sehr gern das Siegel des Befehls ein Farmskill, mit Glyphe geht man fast nicht mehr oom. Es gibt Skills die lohnen erst in hohen Leveln und erst dort gehen dann die ganze Manareg skills Komplett auf. Man hat zusätzlich ja oft noch nicht wirklich viel XMana über 5 Sek Items. Die bekommt man dann Schritt für Schritt. Aber wenn man diese noch nicht hat, einfach beim Tank melden.
Wenn man zu stark oom geht oder schauen ob man nicht paar Sockel hat, für Mana aller 5 Sek oder Krit oder Spirit/Int, je nach Heilertyp. Das man dort eben noch etwas nach holt an Manareg und pool und weniger auf Spellpower geht oder gar Haste. 

Also man kann beide seiten sehen. Aber man muss es den meisten einfach nur sagen. Da viele eben diese Endgame Truppen gewöhnt sind, wo Heiler nicht mehr wirklich oom gehen. Das unterschätzen sehr viele. Das man eben nicht Level 80 ist und Endgame EQ farmt oder hat. Sondern das man noch paar Skills brauch, dass man noch net wirklich effektive Items hat oder nicht die Erfahrung oder gar einen anderen build usw.
Daher einfach kurz und knapp sagen. "Geh zu schnell oom, bitte etwas langsamer.", denk da hat niemand probs. Aber wenn man nichts sagt, gibt es auch kein wirkliches Problem und damit muss man die Zähne zusammen Beißen und durch ^^. Ein schlechter Tank, ist immer gutes Training =). Ist wie als Tank, schlechte DDs die net aufpassen, sind ideals Training. Nur so lernt man =) Heilen/Tanken. Wenn man Gruppen hat, wo alles super läuft lernt man nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Du hast die Heilung auf den Tank eingestellt, weil er weitergepullt hat während ein DD tot war? Das sturre Verhalten liegt hier ganz offensichtlich nicht auf Seiten der Tanks. Die ganze Mimimi, Heiler brauchen Mana Diskussion ist eh ein Witz für sich, man konnte schon in durchschnittlichen Level-Gear durch die Heros rennen ohne Manareggen zu können, wer dort oom geht, kann seine Klasse nicht spielen und sollte das Problem nicht bei anderen suchen. Zu Zeiten, wo ein Heiler kaum noch heilen muss und sich 99% der Zeit, die er in einer Hero verbringt, an den Eiern spielen kann werden die Threads echt langsam lächerlich.


----------



## Deathgnom (8. Mai 2010)

* Ungeduldige Tanks = Toter Tank 
ganz einfach
*


----------



## Komakomi (8. Mai 2010)

Hmmm, ich bin heiler und muss meistens dem Tank noch bescheid geben, dass er etwas mehr pullen kann. Ich spiele alle heal-klassen und alle hatten einmal schlechtes Equip. Aber das erste, worauf man als heiler achtet is, dass man den mana haushalt hinbekommt. Außerdem gibt es so viele CD's, dass ich mich mit keinem heiler auf level 70+ mehr zum saufen hinsetzen musste. Der Tank (vorrausgesezt, er hat 20k life und ist einigermaßen critimmun) hält auch mal 3 Sekunden ohne heal aus bei 1-3 Mobgruppen und DD's haben auch meistens einige Manareggfertigkeiten. wenn nciht sollten sie halt Kekse oder sonst welches regg-zeug mitführen. 2-3 sekunden Zeit dafür sind immer übrig!


----------



## Darkdamien (8. Mai 2010)

wenn ich in ini´s heile und reggen muss (eigentlich nur im low lvl bereich, spiel grad nen priester hoch) dann teile ich das im grp chat mit und setz mich zum trinken. wenn der tank trotzdem weiterrennt hat er eben pech, ich fang dann nur an zu heilen wenn ich infight bin oder annähernd volles mana habe.

leute (ja auch tanks) die sich nicht an das gear des heilers anpassen werden das sehr schnell merken, bei einem top heiler kann ich als tank durchrennen und als dd auch mal die aggro ziehen, denn top heiler haben deswegen auch keinen stress. aber bei zB frisch 80er heilern sieht das ganze ganz anders aus, wer da denkt er kanns genauso machen, failt.

(dementsprechend müssen sich die leute natürlich auch an das gear des tanks anpassen ;-) )

naja, ich spiele DD, heal und tank, immer abwechselnd, kann daher alle seiten verstehen. macht einiges einfacher und man sieht auch mal eher über fehler der anderen hinweg, wer keine ahnung von tanken hat, schreit eher mal los "ey tank mal richtig", ein anderer der auch tankt denkt sich vielleicht eher "hm hier ist manchmal etwas blöd zu tanken, kanns verstehn" und is ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lcVIPER (8. Mai 2010)

ich spiele auch 2 tanks und egal welchen ich gerade in der mache habe irgendwer bittet mich auch immer darum mehr zu pullen. mir ist klar das ich es nicht allen recht machen kann aber ich teste an der 1. mopgruppe was die leute leisten können und pulle dementsprechend.  ich sehe ein das ein heiler mana braucht aber zB ein palaheiler der 33k mana hat dem reichen eigentlich 30%mana um mich am leben zu halten.


----------



## Tai Guy (8. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele einen Pala Tank und muss sagen ... es ist wirklich die Community schuld an diesem verhalten. Bei 2 von 3 Inis steht irgendein depp hinter einem der rumgröhlt gogogo. Anfangs hab ich gesagt, sie sollen aufhörn zu stressen. Und das ich selbst dann durchstürme, generell, und alles auslasse was möglich ist, liegt daran, das viele heiler einfach nicht mehr heilen, wenn es ihnen nicht mehr schnell genug geht und dann die Gruppe verlassen, wenn jemand stirbt. Und dann die Situation nach der ich zu einem asozialen sack wurde: HdB hero, 2 DDs sind kurz afk, der heiler gröhlt rum mit seinem gogogo und pullt, weil ich ihn vorher angefahren habe, das er nicht stressen soll. Ich hatte mitleid, man will ja nicht, das die gruppe sich zu schnell dezimiert, zieh ihm die aggro weg und sterbe, weil er nicht heilt.
Andere Situation: Man bittet mich, den Erfolg mit King Dredd zu machen, ich sag zu, sage auch, alle sollen beim Eingang des Geheges warten, ich pulle und komme dahin. Soweit so gut. Ich renne kaum los, ist der Hunter schon am pullen. OHNE Irreführung. Ich zieh ihm die aggro weg, laufe weiter, die DDs und der heiler hinterher, alle am rumballern und bomben wie es nur möglich ist, so das ich weder pullen noch wirklich tanken konnte. Und es kam wie es kommen musste. Alles geriet ausser Kontrolle, heiler versucht die DDs am leben zu erhalten, scheitert, whipe. Zweiter Versuch. Ich teile mit, das die Leute gefälligst warten sollen, bis ich das Gehege leer gepullt habe, ansonsten werde ich den Erfolg nicht machen, sondern normal weitermachen. Ich renne los, die DDs pullen, bomben und rotzen raus was sie an CDs haben, ich bleibe stehn, tanke normal weiter ohne alles leer zu pullen und ... werde beschimpft. Da bleibt nicht viel, was man macht, wenn ein Hirnlose DDs nur Mist bauen und dann mit beschimpfungen anfangen. Man pullt König Dredd und verlässt mit einem netten smiley und einem viel spaß noch die Gruppe.
Mit mir kann man viel machen. Ich bin in neuen wie alten Raids gerne dabei, ich tanke auch von mir aus 10 Inis am Tag. Aber nicht solange die Community so asozial und unkooperativ ist.


----------



## Ch4zer (8. Mai 2010)

Kann nur bestätigen das dieser Thread bös Mimimi enthält...

Wenn mal nen DD afk geht ist das doch noch lang kein Grund nicht einfach weiterzumachen. Das der Healer dann die Heilung einstellt... l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz im ernst, Wenn der Healer afk geht legt man ne Pause ein. Wenn der Tank afk ist legt man ne Pause ein. Beides in der Annahme das keiner der DDs als Secondspecc Heal oder Tank hat.
Aber wenn nen DD afk ist interessiert es doch keinen, laufen schließlich 3 von rum xD

Spiele selbst sowohl DD als auch Tank und Heal und kann ein solches Mimi nicht verstehen.

MfG Chazer


----------



## Philine (8. Mai 2010)

also ich selber hab eine Heilerin und wenn der Tank ungeduldig ist lass ich ihn auch gerne mal verrecken
Wenn ich am anfang nicht Buffen kann ist mir das eigentlich relativ dann lauf ich hinterher und gut ist, aber wenn ich OOM oder Mana schreibe und der Tank meint er muss weiter pullen dann darf er sich gerne die Radieschen von unten anschauen hab da keine probs mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja und wenn DD´s meinen sie müssen Aggro ziehen haben sie auch PECH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> also ich selber hab eine Heilerin und wenn der Tank ungeduldig ist lass ich ihn auch gerne mal verrecken
> Wenn ich am anfang nicht Buffen kann ist mir das eigentlich relativ dann lauf ich hinterher und gut ist, aber wenn ich OOM oder Mana schreibe und der Tank meint er muss weiter pullen dann darf er sich gerne die Radieschen von unten anschauen hab da keine probs mit
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ein perfektes Beispiel für einen schlechten Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerosin22 (8. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel selber einen Tank und kann es mir nicht erklären wieso manche leute so Begriffsstutzig sind und OOM nicht lesen oder verstehen können. Beistpiel: War mit mienem Twink ein 18 Schurke in DM und der Tank läuft vor pullt und pullt und pullt und schaut ned auf den Healer der aber scho mindestens 20 mal Wartet ich habe kein Mana geschrieben natürlich WIPE. Ich den tank gefragt ob er lesen kann oder Analphabet ist weil der heiler schreit er hat kein mana und er raft es nicht darauf seine antwort: Ich hab im Chat nichts gelesen! Ich alle andren DD´s angeschrieben ob die was lesen konnten sie meinten ja darauf hin haben wir uns entschlossen denn Gnädigen Tank(hirnlos hätten Int buffen sollen) aus der gruppe zu kicken. nach 2 min hatten wir nen neuen und mit dem ging es dann auch.

Liebe Tank kollegen (oder die die es mal werden wollen) Schaut auf das MANA des HEALS und LEST denn f...... CHAT es rettet euch das leben!!!


----------



## RasDvaTri (8. Mai 2010)

Es liegt daran das sich immer mehr Leute über WoW das holen, was sie im richtigen Leben nicht bekommen. 1337ness^^ 


Und die definition ist für jeden wohl anders. Der eine meint es ist cool, wenn man rumhetzt, weil man eben so Imba ist und andere findens cool wenn man nichtmal Hallo und Tschüss sagt.

Und wegen solchen Leuten, macht das Spiel leider immer weniger Spaß. 

Am Anfang hat man sich in Instanzen sogar abgesprochen oder unterhalten! Es wurden teilweise sogar Freundschaften draus... 

Aber die ganze Welt ist nur noch Hektisch und Stressig und jeder ist sich selbst der nächste. Da sollte es niemanden wundern das es im Spiel auch immer mehr so wird.


LG


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Du bist ein perfektes Beispiel für einen schlechten Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed 
Heiler sollen heilen und sich nicht wie eine Ballerina aufführen, in einer Gruppe gehört es dazu, dass man versucht die Fehler der anderen auszugleichen. Denkt ihr es gibt auch nur einen erfolgreichen Raid mit einem Heiler, der Leute nicht heilt, die bedingt durch einen Fehler Schaden bekommen haben? - Nein, weil es absoluter Unsinn ist. Dieses Verhalten das Heilen einzustellen weil man aus irgendeinem Grund gegen irgendwas protestieren will stammt zu 90% von pubertierenden 15-Jährigen, die sich freuen, dass sie auch mal "Macht" über etwas haben.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2010)

Leidiges Thema - und es wird immer wiedergekäuert ...

Bei manchen Aussagen hier, sollten allerdings sich so Einige (!!) mal überlegen, 
ob ein Singleplayer-Game ihnen und vor allem ihrer Umwelt doch besser tut!!

Immer wieder unglaublich, mit welcher Arroganz und egozentrischem Verhalten hier den anderen Spielern begegnet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## Zuraxx (8. Mai 2010)

Hey, hier meldet sich mal ein "geduldiger" Tank dudu, ich bekomme manchmal aussagen wie, "wow ein tank mit Hirn!", oder "Na endlich". 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, das manche DD´s sich genauso benehmen? Bsp:
Hunter muss bald Raiden, Priester reggt reggt, ich warte cd auf wutanfall ab, schwupp, ich bekomme Irreführung, die mobs laufen zu mir, bäm hab keine wut, priester bekommt 2/4 Mobs aggro wegen seiner großen Heilung, ich habe keine wut für aoe Spot, hunter macht totstellen, nachdem der priester verzweifelt versucht zu healen, versuche ich langsam alles zu mir rüber zu spotten bzw mit prankenhieb zurückholen, und der priester geht oom, den rest kennt ihr ja, "was fürn Tank o.0?" /grp leafe


----------



## Apologist (8. Mai 2010)

ich geb mit meinem warri auch vollgas, solange der heiler mindestens 5-10% mana hat pull ich was geht.
dds kommen schon nach.

das ich 3-4 grps zusammen hole, is bei mir kein wunder, sondern standart.
is doch oft so, dass die dds bei grps mit 3 adds schon bomben, wenn sie das schon machen, solls sich auch für sie lohnen. bomben mit 10-15mobs is doch viel geiler.


----------



## Drumokar (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich muss sagen auf (einen) DD zu warten ist doch schwachsinn, die aktuelle mobgruppe geht auch mit 2 DDs down und bei der nächsten kann sich der 3. DD ja dann wieder einklinken.
Wenn der Heiler ne pause braucht sieht das je nach equip des tank natürlich anders aus.


----------



## AlphaChris (8. Mai 2010)

ungeduldige tanks, mmh

ich spiele selber tank und finde eher das dds meist zu ungeduldig sind und vor allem bei dem derzeitigen equipstand in einer normalen hero (Feste zb.) selber pullen ohne dirtekt draufzugehen.

Vor allem als pala tank wo man mana brauch bevor man was machen kann, dann rennen die dds rein und fahren full dmg, denen ist egal ob man gerade erst umgespecct hat und noch kein mana hat.


Man muss sich halt als tank mit dem healer und als healer mit dem tank absprechen weil ohne diese klassen läuft eh nichts.

MfG Chris


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Mai 2010)

Ja, man kann nicht verallgemeinern das nem heal in den HCs die mana net ausgehen darf.
Gibt einige situationen wo das durchaus passieren kann.
Hab selbst 30k MP als Holy Pala und so schnell brennt da auch nix an.
Wenn man allerdings ständig die Aggro ziehenden DDs powerhealen muß damits net ins Gras beißen, dann vielleicht noch einer stirbt der tank trotzdem ddie nächste Gruppe pullt und man wieder alles an Heal raushaut damit der klägliche rest nicht auch noch ins Gras beißt ist spätestens beim res des Toten ende mit MP. 
Wenn der Tank dann trotzdem weiter rennt und denkt er sei der überhero sag ich schlicht er soll liegen bleiben, komme gleich wenn MP wieder voll.
Hab ja nix gegen schnelle runs, aber die Geschwindigkeit sollte scho der Gruppe angepaßt sein.
Es bringt herzlich wenig wenn nen 6k Gayscore Tank das halbe dungeon lurt und die DDs mit ihrem gerade mal blauen Equip gefühlte Stunden brauchen um den Pulk umzuschustern.
MP ist nun mal nicht Endlos. sone Rushruns kann man machen wenn die ganze Gruppe gut equiped ist, dann machts auch fun. Ansonsten isses nur chaotisch und repkosten selbst mit Königsmördern vorprogrammiert.
Lieber effektiv und schnell als unüberlegt und tod. Viele übereqipte Leute unterschätzen die HCs viel zu sehr was dann meißt zu weipes oder zumindest gruppendezimierung führt.

Lustig finde ich dann immer Stoffies die Pullen, mit 2 hits down sind und dann den healer flamen warum er seinen job so schlecht macht. 
Oder tanks die sich voll auf den Boss konzentrieren und meinen das die Adds beim healer viel netter aussehen, bekommt er als tank ja auch viel weniger schaden, machts ja einfacher.
Manchmal sind echt spaßige Zeitgenossen unterwegs, zum Glück aber eher selten sone chaos runns wo jeder tank sein will außer der tank oder der tank gar meint das nen direktes durchrennen zum Boss ne coole abkürzung sei.


----------



## Blackdevil1708 (8. Mai 2010)

Na lieber mal nen Tank der weiß wo das Gaspedal liegt als ne schnarchnase, der vor jeder mobgruppe noch meint erstma auszuschlafen.
Verstehe dein Problem nicht, man ist inzwischen so Overequipt das rs völlig egal ist ob der Heiler 50% Mana hat oder der Shadow afk is, wobei ich sagen muß, so leute die in ner 5er afk gehn, sollte man eh direkt kicken. Ist einfach nur nervig.
Und jetzt heul nich über meine Worte rum, ich hab selber 2 Heiler und 2 Tanks.
Die einzigen die zu ungedulgi sind, sind meiner meinung nach die DDs, versuch ma als tank 2 Mobgruppen zupullen, ohne das die erste dank der DDs schon wieder in die andere richtung maschiert.


----------



## Copeland (8. Mai 2010)

Kann nur zustimmen, es nervt wirklich extrem wenn mit meinem 45er Priester eine Ini aufgeht, ich Ausdauer und Wille buffe und somit leer bin und der Tank schon 3 Gruppen gepullt hat. Und das sind leider keine Einzelfälle, in fast jeder Ini läuft es so ab, was ich nicht verstehen kann da ich mit meinem Tank nicht mal auf die Idee kommen würde das Mana der anderen so zu ignorieren.


----------



## Ayuran (8. Mai 2010)

heiler sollten mittlerweile in heros nicht mehr reggen müssen  wenn doch dann kann man evtl noch ma kurz warten sollte aber wiegesagt eig net vorkommen

und dds sind überbewertet wenn die reggen müssen kann man trozdem weitermachen dsa fällt nicht auf ob die mobgrp 2sek früher oder später weggebombt ist


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

jetzt tut mal nicht so als ob es selbst mit minderwertigem gear so schwer ist einen tank der in raserei verfällt und eine gruppe die ebendfalls der raserei verfallen ist am leben zu halten ^^


----------



## Tai Guy (8. Mai 2010)

Blackdevil1708 schrieb:


> Die einzigen die zu ungedulgi sind, sind meiner meinung nach die DDs, versuch ma als tank 2 Mobgruppen zupullen, ohne das die erste dank der DDs schon wieder in die andere richtung maschiert.



sign. Sieht man auch oft genug.
Bei meinem Beispiel waren es 2 DDs die afk gingen. Nicht das ich es nicht durchstehen würde, mit nur einem DD weiter zu machen. Aber ich warte eben lieber. Wem das nicht passt, der kann sich eine andere Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> /signed
> Dieses Verhalten das Heilen einzustellen weil man aus irgendeinem Grund gegen irgendwas protestieren will stammt zu 90% von pubertierenden 15-Jährigen, die sich freuen, dass sie auch mal "Macht" über etwas haben.



Hast du dafür irgendeine Quelle oder ist es nur dummes Geschwätz? Warum sollte ich die Fehler der anderen ausbügeln? Mit 80 sollte man mittlerweile das Verhalten von Aggro gelernt haben. Bin weder die Mama von den Tanks, die meinen 5 Gruppen pullen zu müssen, auch wenn sie nur 3 Sekunden überleben, noch von DDs, die losbomben, bevor der Tank sein erstes AE setzen kann. Vor allem nicht, wenn man hinterher noch beleidigt wird, dass jemand gestorben ist. 
Kein Problem damit, wenn ein Anfänger dabei ist. Aber da jeder alles besser weiß als die anderen, ist eine Diskussion von vornherein sinnentleert. Heilung bekommt der Tank und fertig. Wenn man kein Mana mehr hat, dann soll der Tank eben warten oder sterben. 
Und kaum zu glauben, es ist tatsächlich so, dass man oom gehen kann, wenn man noch kein T10 hat und der Tank trotzdem die halbe Instanz pullt.


----------



## Rußler (8. Mai 2010)

___

ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan von "durchrushen" und sowas.... (mir gefielen die BC instanzen VIEL besser..also mit viel Planung und CC)


ABER ich verstehe die Tanks sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es macht einfach unglaublich Laune sich z.B. als Bärchen durch Heros zu chargen. Ich persöhnlich schaue mir den heiler meist an, und wenn er gut ist, frag ich einfach ob er was dagegen hat wenn ich alles ein bisschen beschleunige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche Heiler hassen das, andre sind Dankbar.

Wenn ich selber Resto spiele machts Spaß wenn der Tank mal so 4-5 Mobgruppen auf einmal tankt, und evtl nen Boss dazu addet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich regge eh mehr als ich an Mana verliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ein bisschen gute Musik dazu, und das macht unglaublich Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



___

P.S.: in Ahn'kahet empfiehlt es sich nicht, die ersten Mobgruppen zusammenzuziehen und wegzubomben, wenn man nicht grade ein paar skillige Interrupter dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taiklos (8. Mai 2010)

hmm stell mir sicher schwer vor als frisch-80-heiler die ersten Heros zu heilen da wirklich viele tanks blind drauf losstürmen, mit besserem equip langweilst du dich als heiler jedoch extrem in heros..
mit meinem Pala (sollte nen ail (durchschnittliches Itemlvl.) von 255 haben oder so) bitte ich die tanks meist jedoch immer noch mehr zu pullen bzw. pull sogar ab und zu selbst was dazu.. full mana hab ich immer, selbst wenn der tank mir die aggro nach meinen pulls nich abnimmt.. 
was ich damit sagen will das viele tanks es halt gewohnt sind von den total overequipten heilern (soll kein Eigenlob sein, mit icc gear ist man halt total überequipt für heros) gewohnt das man schnell pullen soll.


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hast du dafür irgendeine Quelle oder ist es nur dummes Geschwätz? Warum sollte ich die Fehler der anderen ausbügeln?



Das es für so eine bewusst provokante Aussage keine Quelle gibt sollte dem intelligenten Leser bereits aufgefallen sein. Mehr als den gequoteten Text hab ich nicht gelesen, du fragst nicht ehrlich, warum du versuchen solltest, Fehler von anderen auszugleichen, oder?


----------



## Nusku (8. Mai 2010)

In Heros lasse ich den Heiler eh auf DD umskillen, bzw wenn er keinen DD Specc hat stirbt er an Langeweile.

Also wieso dann warten ob der Heiler Mana hat? Der ist eh immer voll mit Mana.


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hast du dafür irgendeine Quelle oder ist es nur dummes Geschwätz? Warum sollte ich die Fehler der anderen ausbügeln? Mit 80 sollte man mittlerweile das Verhalten von Aggro gelernt haben. Bin weder die Mama von den Tanks, die meinen 5 Gruppen pullen zu müssen, auch wenn sie nur 3 Sekunden überleben, noch von DDs, die losbomben, bevor der Tank sein erstes AE setzen kann. Vor allem nicht, wenn man hinterher noch beleidigt wird, dass jemand gestorben ist.
> Kein Problem damit, wenn ein Anfänger dabei ist. Aber da jeder alles besser weiß als die anderen, ist eine Diskussion von vornherein sinnentleert. Heilung bekommt der Tank und fertig. Wenn man kein Mana mehr hat, dann soll der Tank eben warten oder sterben.



Es kann durchausvorkommen, wenn man Full 264er Gear hat, dass man ausversehen Aggro zieht, wenn der Tank was zwischen 245-251 hat.
Da kann man noch so aufpassen, wenn mein einmal Critluck oder naja Pech, wie mans gerade nennen möchte kann man Aggro ziehen. 
Wenn ich jedes mal genug antank zeit lasse, dass ich in keinem Fall Aggro ziehe, dann ist der Mob auf <50%.
Daher kann es passieren, dass man trotz Vorsicht AUSVERSEHEN Aggro zieht. Daher finde ich es asozial, wenn man sonst gut spielt einen einfach sterben zu lassen, weil sich die Healer zu fein sind.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2010)

wenn man als 264er dd aggro zieht haut man einfach weiter drauf bis der mob tot ist. da macht eh nix mehr dmg in heros


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man als 264er dd aggro zieht haut man einfach weiter drauf bis der mob tot ist. da macht eh nix mehr dmg in heros



So hab ich auch schon öfters argumentiert, nur normal verstehen die das nicht und es hagelt flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (8. Mai 2010)

Ist mir ein wenig zu allgemein gesagt...Ich für meinen Teil hab es sehr selten mit "ungeduldigen" Tanks zu tun...könnte daran liegen, dass ich eigendlich selbst immer tanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich spiele auch DD und Heiler...und selbst da sind die Tanks meistens noch die mit der meisten Ausdauer (zweideutig wa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Sicher gibt es schwarze Schafe aber meine Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass eher noch die DDs diejenigen sind die in einer Inigruppe Stress machen weil es ihnen zu langsam geht. Ich für meinen Teil nutze Gearscore (jaja...böööses Wort) um mein Verhalten in ner Ini festzulegen:

Ist die Durchschnitts-GS über 5k geb ich Gas...türlich renne ich nicht auf Teufel komm raus der Gruppe weg aber es is dann schon n flottes Tempo.
Bei ner GS von 4,5k bin ich etwas vorsichtiger. Es werden halt mal nur 2 statt 3 Gruppen gepullt um den Heiler etwas zu entlasten.
Sollte die GS mal so bei 3,5k liegen, was ja durchaus passieren kann, mach ich es wie früher...Genau markieren und langsam vorran um keinen zu überfordern.
Ich muss hierzu sagen, dass mich die Leisung des Heilers auch mehr interessiert als die der DDs...ich hab bisher nur mal DDs angemeckert die zu wenig Dmg gemacht haben, weil diese eindeutig bei Bosskäpfen nur dastanden und garnichts gemacht haben, sprich "Leecher". Solange sie mich nicht stören mit Fehlpulls oder Ähnlichen und der Dmg reicht um die Ini zu schaffen (Bei den normalen Heros reichen locker 2k pro DD) interessiert mich deren Leistung nicht.
Ich bin also ein sehr geduldiger Tank...und so hab ich es wie bereits erwähnt in der Masse der Fälle erlebt. 

Stellt sich nun die Frage, wie man mit den schwarzen Schafen umzugehen hat...
Klar...man könnte sie einfach krepieren lassen...das hätten sie wohl nach längerem Fehlverhalten auch verdient...aber was ist mit dem rest der gruppe? Nicht jede Gruppenzusammenstellung übersteht ein ableben des Tanks und es wäre nicht fair alle krepieren zu lassen weil einer mist baut. Man sollte eventuell den Tank erstmal anwspen...das ist persönlicher und wird nicht direkt negativ aufgenommen da es ja nicht jeder mitbekommt. Sollte das nicht fruchten muss man es eben mal in der Gruppe ansprechen...vielleicht finden sich dort ja Spieler mit der gleichen Ansicht. Wenn das auch nichts hilft muss eben ein Kickvote sein...allerdings bleibt da ein Problem...einen Tank kicken kann schnell zum auflösen der Gruppe führen, da diese nunmal nicht auf Bäumen wachsen. Das kann auch ein grund dafür sein, dass es nie zu einem kickvote kommen wird. Tanks haben leider auf grund ihrer Seltenheit eine...tja, man muss es eigendlich wirklich so nennen...erhöhte Machtposition. Die beste Methode wäre demzufolge, dass man seinen prinzipien treu bleibt und die Gruppe verlässt oder eben einfach auf taub schaltet und am ende der Ini die Mutter das Tanks flamet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Del


----------



## Palidus/TheReal (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich mach das auch immer schnell, die meisten begrüßen das eigendlich den jeder möchte das schnell hinter sich bringen. Und oom gehen inner 5er na ja gut bei dds doch ganz egal sollen die doch reggen wie schon paar schrieben die machen eh weniger schaden als der Tank inner rnd. Und der heiler der langweilt sich normal doch auch immer ^^


----------



## lcVIPER (8. Mai 2010)

mein lieblings diszi heiler regt sich auf wenn ich tanke und bei 11k HP was zünde damit ich nicht umfalle^^. und wieso regt er sich auf?  richtig ihm ist langweilig ^^


----------



## Dalfi (8. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich in meinen täglichen HCs bin dann gucke ich mir als Tank kurz an wie die ersten Gruppen so laufen und wie das Heilermana ausschaut danach und entscheide wie und was ich Pulle. 
Gogo DDs werden konsequent ignoriert und bei absichtlichen Pulls können sie sehen wo sie bleiben, Fehlpulls werden selbstverständlich übernommen und regulär erledigt.

Was mich persönlich nervt sind die vorschnellen DDs da rennt man als Tank auf die Mobs zu und im Laufen überholt einen schon die Saat des Hexer gefolgt von einem Schattenblitz und schon heißt es Bremse rein umdrehen und die Mobs einfangen.

Als Heiler egal ob Baum - Schamsen oder Diszi is mir eigentlich egal wie eilig es der Tank hat. Selbst wenn mal alle meinen sie müssten ihren eigenen Mob haben komm ich nicht annähernd in Gefahr ohne Mana da zu stehen.

Als DD ist der Platz zwischen dem Tank und dem Heiler falls mal was Richtung Heiler läuft.


----------



## Detrax (8. Mai 2010)

Immer wieder witzig, was hier die ganzen selbsternanneten Profis so schreiben. Habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt das einige von den "Anfängern" vielleicht wirklich Anfänger sind und genau aus diesem Grund, schlechter heilen, tanken, schaden fahren etc?

Und wenn einer sagt, das dass Leveln, Tanken, Heilen und co so einfach geworden ist, der irrt. Es gibt immer noch viele Spieler die vorher noch nie ein MMO gespielt haben und von daher auch ihre Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.

Was die Thematik von den ungeduligen tanks angeht, ich war auch ein Tank, habe eher die gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht das viele der DDs und Heiler zu ungeduldig waren. Wenn man als Krieger noch ein Anfänger ist und sich halt prinzipiell wenig mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, dann braucht man halt etwas länger um von allen Gegener die Aggro zu halten. Das einige der Spieler anderer Klassen dann meinen Sie müsse zeigen wie groß sie sind nun, irgendwann habe ich mein Tank dassein aufgegeben und bin ein Fury-Warry geworden. Wesentlich entspanner als sich das ganze geheule anzuhören

Das nächste mal solltet Ihr euch darüber im Klaren sein, das einige Spieler selbst nach 5 Jahre WoW, noch nicht so "pros" sind wie sich das einige in ihrer kleinen Welt wünschen.
Daher nehmt etwas rücksicht und schreit nicht so schnell, das alles weiter gehen soll. Habt geduld, d.h. auch mal 20 Minuten länger zu brauchen als Normal.


----------



## Card09 (8. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Alter soll etwa Göttliche Bitte auslaufen?
> 
> Heiler haben in 5er inis nicht oom zu gehen... und DDS werden eh überbewertet, die meisten sind in ner durschnittlichen random eh unterm Tank!



Exact THIS! und nichts anderes !...


----------



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

Okay okay... ich sehe, einige Leute haben hier was verpeilt.


Ich rede *nicht *von Heros Markenfarmen. Ich rede hier von 08/15 Instantzen im Bereich 68-75. Wenn ich mit meinem Main random gehe kann der Tank anstellen was er will, ich gehe nicht mehr oom. Das letzte Mal, das ich mit dem Main gesessen habe um zu trinken.... das ist ne halbe Ewigkeit her.

Aber ich rede hier von einem *Level 72 Priester*. Da ist nichts mit mal eben Schmuckstücke anwerfen und so. Und wenn ihr auf dem Level nen Tank habt, der 68 ist, Outlandrüstung trägt und meint im Nexus tanken zu müssen... dann will ich den Heiler sehen, der nicht oom geht.

Ganz davon ab unterstütze ich jeden Heiler, der seinen Tank verrecken lässt, nur weil selbiger meint er hätte ein angeschwollenes Skrotum und er wäre der König von Nordend. Heiler sollen auf die Gruppe aufpassen und ihren Job machen? Dann sollen bitteschön die anderen auch ihren Job machen und nicht das Aggro klaun.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es hier so viele Torpfosten gibt...



Dog


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Erst beim Eröffnungspost verkacken zu erwähnen, dass man hier von Lowlevel-Instanzen redet und dann die Leute, die hier posten, als "Torpfosten" bezeichnen, so viel Engstirnigkeit ist .... bemerkenswert.


----------



## Baraccathrall (8. Mai 2010)

völlig egal in welchem lvl bereich ich ne ini gehe und tanke,ich schliesse mich immer mit dem heiler kurz und sag ihm er soll mir flüstern wenn das tempo 

zu schnell für ihn ist.

ich leg dann einfach los und in der regel passt das auch. DD sind mir erst mal wurst,die benehmen sich zum 

grössten teil eh immer wie die drecksau und 

machen was sie wollen.

in 8/10 ini runs mach ich als tank mehr schaden wofür soll ich dann noch bitte rücksicht auf dd nehmen die 

alles und jeden angreifen nur nicht das fokus,bedarf 

auf alles wählen oder auch (meine neuen lieblinge vorallem in lowinis) EINZEL MOBS MIT AE BEARBEITEN 

*hust*

naja wie gesagt,ich bin offen für´s heiler herz aber in der regel kannste für die mittlerweile eh nicht mehr schnell genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothus90 (8. Mai 2010)

ich rege mich immer über dieses ewige Geheule auf 

"mimimi der Tank ist zu schnell hab kein mana !"
wenn man dann kurz wartet kommt 
"mimimi der tank ist zu langsam!"
DD >> pullt >> DD >> Stirbt
wieder rumgeheulte 
"mimimi Tank halt doch mal aggro"
in diesem moment antworte ich meist so 
"Der gute DD achtet auf OMEN !!!"
oder
"ich halte Aggro wenn du nicht pullst !"
im normalfall ist das mana des heilers dann voll 
und ich darf normal weiter machen nachdem ich 
den dummen kleinen DD per auswahlschluss rausgeworfen habe !


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Erst beim Eröffnungspost verkacken zu erwähnen, dass man hier von Lowlevel-Instanzen redet und dann die Leute, die hier posten, als "Torpfosten" bezeichnen, so viel Engstirnigkeit ist .... bemerkenswert.


Ist das denn noch so wichtig?!

Fakt ist, daß so mancher in Classiczeiten sehr schnell auf der Reservebank gelandet wäre und da verhungert wäre -
jedenfalls bei so mancher Einstellung hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musste jeder aufpassen. Fehler wurden dennoch auch genügend gemacht .... und?
Jeder "musste" mal die Schuld auf sich nehmen, wenn was nicht klappte.
Nur war es oft keiner allein oder immer derselbe - und es wurde nicht gleich herabwürdigend beleidigt -
Und oft frage ich mich, warum das umso mehr ein Zusammenspiel war (nicht so wie heutzutage) ....
weil es sich kaum einer leisten konnte, wenn er was erreichen wollte.
Es wurde eben zusammen gespielt - nicht jeder gegen jeden!


----------



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Erst beim Eröffnungspost verkacken zu erwähnen, dass man hier von Lowlevel-Instanzen redet und dann die Leute, die hier posten, als "Torpfosten" bezeichnen, so viel Engstirnigkeit ist .... bemerkenswert.




Hmm wie heißt es so schön? Fail. Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass das Twinken automatisch nur 80er Heros umfasst, statt icc hast du "verkackt" möchte ich meinen. Weiterhin bezeichne ich nicht jeden Poster als Torpfosten, sondern nur solche die sich genauso verhalten, wie von mir im Beispiel erwähnte Tanks.

Deshalb... ähm... warte... wie sagen die Gamer jetzt? Doppelfail.


Wer sich angegriffen fühlt, sollte mal überlegen warum dem so ist.


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Hmm wie heißt es so schön? Fail. Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass das Twinken automatisch nur 80er Heros umfasst, statt icc hast du "verkackt" möchte ich meinen. Weiterhin bezeichne ich nicht jeden Poster als Torpfosten, sondern nur solche die sich genauso verhalten, wie von mir im Beispiel erwähnte Tanks.
> 
> Deshalb... ähm... warte... wie sagen die Gamer jetzt? Doppelfail.
> 
> ...



Darfst mich gerne zitieren wo ich behauptet haben soll, dass sich twinken nur auf 80er Heros beziehen würde, nur wirst du da lange suchen, das ist reine Interpretation von dir, man geht allerdings automatisch vom maximalen Level aus wenn keine eindeutige Levelangabe vorhanden ist, hat sich so eingebürgert und wurde hier im Thread ja auch oft genug belegt, von daher liegt der "Doppelfail", wie du es nennst, und da kannst du es noch so toll hervorheben, sicherlich nicht bei mir.


----------



## BalianTorres (8. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Heilen ist nicht nur mein Job, sondern auch eine Leidenschaft. Aber wenn der Tank permanent weder auf die Gruppe oder den Heiler (bzw. dessen Manabalken) eingeht, stelle ich schon mal die Heilung ein.



Irgendwas passt hier nicht ganz zusammen. 

Zum einen gibst du dich als "leidenschaftlichen Heiler" aus aber zum anderen bemängelst du das der Tank nicht auf deinen Manabalken achtet?

Sorry, aber einem "leidenschaftlichen" Heiler geht in keiner 5er Hero der Warcraft-Welt das Mana aus! 

Vielleicht solltest du dich in der Hinsicht mal von einem Heiler beraten lassen, der sich ein bißchen mit der Materie auskennt und nicht nen Thread aufmachen, den es in der Form schon x-mal gegeben hat.


----------



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Sorry, aber einem "leidenschaftlichen" Heiler geht in keiner 5er Hero der Warcraft-Welt das Mana aus!





Top! Ein wundervolles Biespiel dafür wie man sinnlos postet, statt das zu lesen was bereits gepostet wurde. Glückwunsch!


----------



## BalianTorres (8. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Top! Ein wundervolles Biespiel dafür wie man sinnlos postet, statt das zu lesen was bereits gepostet wurde. Glückwunsch!



Kann ich nur erwiedern. 

Top! Ein wundervolles Beispiel wie man sinnlose Threads eröffnet, ohne die Suchfunktion vorher zu nutzen. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Shawna (8. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ist das denn noch so wichtig?!
> 
> Fakt ist, daß so mancher in Classiczeiten sehr schnell auf der Reservebank gelandet wäre und da verhungert wäre -
> jedenfalls bei so mancher Einstellung hier.
> ...


Ich vermiss die guten alten Zeiten ... da wusste wenigstens noch jeder was sein Job ist und was er zu tun hat.

Bei mir persönlich stehen Tanks, die net wissen was ein Manabalken ist und das dieser, wenn er leer ist - kein Heal zur Folge haben, in der Rangliste sehr weit unten.
Und noch weiter unten stehen diejenigen, die danach mit 10%Life einfach die nächste Grp pullen, während der Rest der Grp reggt und sich beschweren das man net heilt ... und dann sang und klanglos die Grp verlassen. Asoziales Verhalten nenn ich das, und ich denke in RL sind die genauso dämlich. 

@all (ausser Heiler): Wir ist kein Pausenheiler, es gibt sowas wie Essen, das man sich beim Gastwirt kaufen kann, auch Tanks dürfen dies gerne tun und auch benutzen.


----------



## lordtheseiko (8. Mai 2010)

nja ich spiele wow weils spa´macht und nicht weil ich in X minuten ne ini clear ham will...


----------



## Raindog (8. Mai 2010)

Hat sich erlidigt. Thema ist beendet.

Unglaublich wie sich einige Leute hier aufführen. Manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie die Leute im realen Leben sind. Und dann wird mir ganz schnell klar warum es Deutschland so schlecht geht. Die Dokus am Mittag auf RTL und Co sind gestellt, sollte man meinen. Aber wer das hier erlebt wird ganz schnell vom Gegenteil überzeugt.

Traurig traurig.

Mein Dank an die Kollegen der heilenden Fraktion, und allen die das Problem verstanden haben.



Dog


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> In Diablo2 bist du auch einer der gehen anhat und jede ritze in nen Dungeon untersucht nachdem du scho 25mal durch alle lvl bist?
> Welcome in World of Lootcraft



Höherer sinn den Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht einmal oder so mit nem Kumpel auch gut spaß xD


----------



## Fusie (8. Mai 2010)

Ist eben so, auf 1 Gruppe in der es wirklich gut läuft kommen 99 Gruppen in denen man kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch steht.

Aus der Sicht eines relativ frischen 76er Krieger Tank, da hat man auch mal Heiler dabei, die nur rum stressen und die halbe Instanz am liebsten umgehen würden nur um schnell den Endboss zu legen.
Oder irgendwelche DD, die hirnlos vor stürmen oder ihren dicksten Zauber/ihre dickste Fertigkeit auf die Reise schicken bevor man überhaupt am Ziel ist.

Klar das man dann irgendwann denkt, ok, leckt mich am Arsch, ich kann auch einfach nur wild vor preschen und soll der Rest eben sehen wie er damit klar kommt... immerhin wird es ja einem auch so vorgespielt.

Und dann wird sich irgendwann tatsächlich noch gewundert, wenn die Spieler weder Heiler noch Tanks finden oder xx Minuten im Tool warten müssen?
Na bedankt euch doch einfach mal bei irgendwelchen Klappspaten denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann, oder die neben DD Sachen auch noch Tank Sachen per Bedarf sich krallen, ja da kommt so richtig Freude auf...

Es wird wirklich Zeit das Blizzard endlich eine vernünftige Feedback Funktion in den Dungeonfinder einbaut, dann kommen Deppen wenigstens nicht mehr in normale Gruppen rein und man kommt mit guten Spielern auch wieder öfter zusammen über die Servergrenzen hinweg.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2010)

@ über mir

/reported

(Jetzt ist es soweit, keine vernünftigen Argumente, Doofdrauflosposten, Egoismus pur und "Trittbrettfahrer")
Eure shice Facepalm etc. Bilder könnt Ihr an Euch sonstwo benutzen!

*Es reicht!!*


----------



## Blablubs (8. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ über mir
> 
> /reported
> 
> ...



Wenn du mir jetzt erklärst, inwiefern die Kundgebung, dass du einer der tollen 0815 Hilfssheriffs bist mehr zum Thema beigetragen hat als meine Kundgebung, dass ich das, was ich über die Aussagen von Raindog denke nicht mehr in Worte fassen kann, wäre ich echt froh weil's mir echt viel bedeutet was du über mich denkst, ich meine, was soll ich machen, wenn ich nicht mehr nach der Aufmerksamkeit des großen Grushdak lechzen kann? 
*An dieser Stelle bitte das Facepalm-Bild von oben hindenken*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. Mai 2010)

ist "in before close" schreiben eigentlich noch in?


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ist "in before close" schreiben eigentlich noch in?



Nur wenn du ne Verwarnung willst.



Und nun back2topic


----------



## Matago (9. Mai 2010)

Gut ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen deswegen kann sein dass schon jemand was ähnliches gepostet hat.

Aber mal davon abgesehen dass sich die einen über den Tank beschweren und die anderen wiederum über DD´s bzw.
sogar Heiler die pullen müssen weils ihnen nicht schnell genug geht.

Ich habe selber einen Pala Tank GS so ca. knapp 5800 wenn wir Gildenintern Hero Rnd. gehen fragt mich unser Heiler
fast immer ob er DD machen kann. Und ich brauche eigentlich durchgehend keine Heilung. Ausnahme sind die 3 Neuen Inis.

Wenn ich komplett random gehe kriege ich meistens nach der halben Ini whisper vom Heal das ihm langweilig ist weil
er nichts zu tun hat. 

Und dann willst du mir erzählen dass du ständig oom gehst und reggen mussst und der pöhse pöhse Tank nicht wartet,
hmmm dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen was du falsch machst evtl.


P.S. Und ich unterstütze solches Verhalten nicht wenn ich sehe das in einer Hero Ini wo auch Gruppenschaden reinkommt
ein neu 80er Heiler dabei ist dann passe ich meine Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl an :-)


----------



## Philine (9. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Du bist ein perfektes Beispiel für einen schlechten Heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast meinen Satz schon verstanden oder ??

es war nur darauf bezogen WENN ich OOM oder MANA schreibe und er weiter pullt dann Pech hat sonst heile ich immer schön weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad_chaos (9. Mai 2010)

Es kommt auch immer ein wenig auf den Tank an... meine Heilerin geht normal auch niemals oom in ner 5er Hero-Ini (naja, die ist auch relativ überequipt dafür), bloss hab ich es schon manchesmal erlebt das ein "frischer" Tank (also einer der nicht mal wirklich critimmun ist) meinte er könnte pullen wie blöde, der Heiler wirds schon richten. Die Folge war meist ein Wipe.
Denn solch ein Tank ist ein regelrechtes Manaloch, bloss einsehen wollen es die meisten leider nicht. ^.^

Das Beste war mal ein Vergelterpaladin als Tank, allerdings war der durchaus heilbar, im Gegensatz zu einem "Frischling".

Gut mein Tank war auch mal "neu" und es gab auch schon zu Zeiten vor dem Dungeonfinder jene die meinten nur ein Tank mit 50k+ HP sei ein richtiger Tank, aber meist sind auch diese geblieben und nach der Ini wurde ich meist sogar noch gelobt für meine gute Arbeit. 
Heutzutage kann man ja schon zufrieden sein, wenn es ein "Hi" und "bb" am Ende gibt.
Und manche leaven leider auch weil ihnen mein Tank nicht genug HP hat.
Naja, mein Bär hat gute 55k und mein Pala an die 50k und mit beiden raide ich nicht, also wird mehr auch einfach nicht drin sein.
Zumindest ich bin zufrieden mit den beiden und es macht mir immer noch relativ viel Spass zu tanken... oder mit meiner Priesterin zu heilen.


----------



## Ghxyz (9. Mai 2010)

ohh du supertank lol...sorry

ich bin selbst Pala und kenne die bitte aber ich kann nicht blindlings drauflosrennen....und dass nen heiler nicht oom geht in 5 inis halt ich fürn gerücht....du hast keinen plan...je nach gear geht das schonmal von dem heiler und den anderen.
ok nicht gleich vielleicht, aber wenn man das bei einigen gruppen hintereinander macht, kann das schon sein.
ganz zu schweigen wenn der tank die mobs die er pullt nicht halten kann da der heiler evtl grpheal machen muss und die aggro hochgeht...

wer sich so nicht die Zeit nimmt nur um möglichst schnell die ini abzureissen, der muss sich nicht wundern....
für mich war das nen dummer kommentar , sonst nix


----------



## Weißer (9. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es aber auch traurig, wenn man als Heiler nicht heilt nur weil der Tank oder sonst wer mal einen Fehler macht! Jeder macht mal Fehler !
Und ist es nicht meine Berufung als Heiler zu heilen?


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich als Tank in eine Instanz gehe (Krieger), pulle ich zügig Mobgruppe für Mobgruppe. Mehr muss ich auch nicht haben und so bleibt der Manavorrat des Heilers auf angenehm hohen Stand und die DDs haben immer was zu tun. 

Steht von einer Mobgruppe noch ein Mob und ich hab genügend Aggrovorsprung, lass ich den DDs den zum spielen und stürme die nächste Gruppe an. So herrscht ein stetiger Fluss und niemand muss lange warten oder gar reggen. 

Wie gesagt sollte der Heiler so nur sehr wenig Mana verlieren und es kann zügig weitergehen. 

Hat ein DD zuwenig Mana, kann er, wenn er aus dem Kampf kommt, sich kurz hinsetzten und was trinken. Wenn er voll ist, kann er weiter mitspielen. So hab ich auch etwas Zeit zum antanken. Win/Win sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganze Räume zu pullen mit den damit verbundenen Regpausen und langen Laufwegen zum nächsten Raum bringt irgendwie ein holpriges Spielgefühl mit sich, was ich nicht mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (9. Mai 2010)

Gut, dann geh ich das mal von der Sicht der Tanks wieder an. Unser Problem liegt daran, dass wir so gut wie in jeder Gruppe einen oder mehrere DDler haben, denen es einfach nicht zu schnell gehen kann.

Beispiel: Gestern Nexus, wieder viel "Glück" mit der Gruppe gehabt 2 Dks, beide Blood und beide ICC 25er DD-Equipt (also keine Blut-Tanks als DD). Was passiert, ich Pull die erste Gruppe, die DKs rennen gleich weiter werfen Tot und Verfall und ziehen sich 2 weitere Gruppen, die ich dann natürlich tanken muss, Heiler wird da natürlich nicht gefragt und auf Bitte von ihm wird nur geflamt, dass daure ihnen zu lange.

2. Beispiel: Allgemein in Instanzen man ist zu schnell -> Flame, kann ich verstehen und mach dann auch langsamer. 
  		Allgemein in Instanzen man ist zu langsam -> Flame, man solle doch schneller gehen bzw. man verlässt doch gleich die Instanz.
Und ehrlich gesagt, ich habe wirklich langsam KEINE LUST! mehr, mir von den DDlern, die nichtmal full 200er EQ haben oder nicht mal 1k DPS fahren, weils ihnen ja zu blöd ist (ist ja nur 5er ....), auf der Nase rumtanzen zu lassen, dass ich zu langsam bin.



Und nebenbei, ich hab nichts gegen Leute, die Mana brauchen, ich seh mir grundsätzlich den Heiler am Anfang der Instanz an und wenn er mir aussieht wie ein Char der noch Equip farmt, dann biete ich auch an, wenn er Mana braucht soll er es ruhig sagen. Allgemein hab ich nichts dagegen, wenn es einer sagt.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Mai 2010)

ach,

hatten letztens auch so einen Patienten, der in Nexus nicht mal mit uns geredet hat. der hat alles zusammengepullt was ging. War auch spannend, weil ich als eule mal schnell den dmg einstellen musste, br und healen musste etc.
Aber der hat es komplett übertrieben, der Depp. 
Also, gewartet bis fight ende war: rausgewählt, fertig.

Geilerweise haben wir dann 3dd + heal einfach weiter gemacht. War ja viel viel einfacher als gedacht. Wenn man pro dd 4-6k macht is a tank evtl. eh net mehr nötig


----------



## Anthrazides (9. Mai 2010)

So Leute sind der Hass. Bei mir ist das so: Ich als Tankadin steh erstmal da und will durchbuffen. Normalerweise rennen aber alle sofort los, so bis nen Millimeter vor die erste Trashmob-Gruppe. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, nur noch die zu buffen, die von Anfang an stehen bleiben. Diejenigen, die wegrennen, bekommen ihren Buff nur auf Anfrage.


----------



## Bergerdos (9. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Sorry, aber einem "leidenschaftlichen" Heiler geht in keiner 5er Hero der Warcraft-Welt das Mana aus!



Manche Leute leben schön abgekapselt in ihrer tollen 5k+GS-Welt.
Ich bin auch leidenschftlicher Heiler, mein Main (Druide)  hat auch nie Probleme und Trinken ist ein Fremdwort.

Mein Twink ist ein Pala mit GS von 3400 und einem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von ca. 190. Wenn ich dann mit einem Tank aus der Gilde mit GS von 5400 in einer Hero steh ist das völlig Problemlos - aber Du wirst staunen, es gibt tatsächlich noch Chars die einen GS unter 5k haben - auch wenn Du es nicht wahr haben willst, Echt, glaubs mir !
Wenn ich jetzt das "Glück" habe in einer Hero auf einen Tank zu treffen der etwa meinen Ausrüstungsstand hat bin ich nach spätestens 2 Gruppen oom weil ich komplett durchcasten muß um den Tank am leben zu halten. Zum einen heilt mein Lichtblitz bei der Ausrüstung weniger als ein Tick Verjüngen von meinem Main, zum zweiten frisst der Tank ca. 3-4 Mal so viel Schaden wie ein FullICC25ROXXOR-Tank.
Ich soll dann göttliche Bitte anwerfen ? Damit reduzier ich für die Dauer meine Heilleistung nochmal um 50% und die bringt mir 25% meines Manas .... ich brauch aber 50% meines Manas für eine Mobgruppe - Du siehts, das kann nicht passen. 
Fakt ist, wenn der Tank die 3.Gruppe pullt ohne mich Trinken zu lassen ist das ein Wipe. Punkt.
Ist ja toll für Dich daß Du nach der Level-Phase Sofort einen GS von 4500 hattest und damit keine Manaprobleme in Heros mehr kennst, aber die meisten Leute sind halt nicht so toll wie Du.


----------



## Rußler (9. Mai 2010)

@ Thread-Autor.

würdest du bitte aufhören rumzuheulen , bei jedem Post der gemacht wird.

Wenn du bereits Antworten im Gepäck hast, die du hören möchtest, dann sag dass bitte vorher, oder diskutiere mit deiner Mama.

Ich denke mal dieser Thread ist aus langeweile entstanden, und wird dir bei deiner Meinungsbildung eh nicht weiterhelfen.

..


----------



## DefWarri (9. Mai 2010)

naja also inzwischen wird mir auch immer wieder von den heilern gesagt das ihnen tierisch langweilig ist, aber so ist das nunmal inzwischen wenn man als tank icc10/25 equipped ist, da bekommt man in hero inis einfach keinen schaden mehr mit knapp 80% ausweichen/blocken/parry, inzwischen sag ich den heals auch am anfang, dass sie gerne auf dd gehen können, da es einfach nicht mehr notwendig ist zu heilen außer in den drei neuen inis. Von daher verstehe ich das geheule nicht, ich achte immer als Tank auf den Manabalken meines Heilers, aber unter 95% ist der seit Icc in Heroinis nicht mehr gefallen


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Mai 2010)

hallo,Mein Palatank hat ein GS von knapp 5k, als Heiler biesschen weniger. Jedoch Ringe und Schmuckstücke vom Tankgear. Nun habe ich Grube und Seelenschmiede schon geheilt. Wohlgemerkt mit gemischtem Gear.Mittlerweile hat (fast) jeder tank ein GS von über 5k. Wer das nicht heilen kann sollte eine andere Klasse spielen oder warten bis das Gear op ist.Ich spiele nun noch ein Druidenheiler lvl 36. Gestern Kloster Waffenkammer. Tank auch lvl36/37. Wie habe ich geheilt??? Verjüngung, waaarten, Verjüngung, waaaaaaarten, Verjüngung. Was ich damit sagen will.Mittlerweile sind alle Klassen/Chars so op im Verhälnis zu den Inischwierigkeiten (ausgenommen Raids), dass vielfach nur ein Zwischenheal notwendig ist. Und kommst du da oom, naja.Zum Manareg: Sobald man aus dem Kampf ist, setzt man sich hin und "güügelet" ein Managesöff. Egal ob man noch halbvoll Mana hat oder nicht. In der Zwischenzeit kann der Tank schon mal pullen und du noch ein paar Sekunden saufen. Ein kurzer Heal und du bist wieder dabei. Wo Problem??Zu den Buffs (@ Anthrazides): Was braucht ein Tank mit 30k life in Heros (ausgenommen die icc 5er, die schwieriger sind) ein Ausdauerbuff?? Heros kann man mit 25k Leben gebufft gehen. Alles darüber ist "nice  to have". Also, ist man in einer Gruppe, wo alle Markenitems haben, so sind die Buffs "nice to have" aber kein "must have". Bin da gleicher Meinung wie du, wer wegrennt--> Pech gehabt, wer fragt --> kriegt den Buff. Oder dann irgendwann unterwegs.mfg Grüni.ps. wie macht man den verd...  Zeilenumbruch?????????     ...    pps. Ich kann Defwarri nur zustimmen.


----------



## cortez338 (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich renne auch teilweiße noch wärend ne andere Mobbgrp lebt zur nächsten und beschwert hat sich noch nie einer.Und wenn die Heiler in Heros oom sind sollten sie mal gucken ob sie ihre Klasse spielen können.Außer bei manchen Bossen kommen die Heiler eigentlich immer mit 98%-100% Mana aus dem Kampf da sie heutzutage eigentlich kaum noch heilen müssen.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (9. Mai 2010)

Ich muss einigen meiner Vorposter zustimmen, doch den TE kann ich ebenso verstehen.
Die einen Heiler langweilen sich, dass die Ini so lange dauert und fangen sogar an selber zu pullen, switchen während der Ini in ihren DD-Spec oder gehen einfach afk, da der Tank (in diesem Fall ich) sowieso nicht stirbt.
Die anderen Heiler können mit dem schnellen Pullen einfach nicht umgehen. Entweder weil sie nicht so schnell spielen wollen, weil ihr Equip nicht ausreicht oder weil sie sich während des Spielens noch auf andere Dinge konzentrieren müssen.

Das witzige daran ist: Das weis man als Tank leider nicht im Vorraus. Leider steht über den Köpfen der Heiler nicht "Lässts gerne ruhig an gehen" bzw. "Gogo need Frostmarken. Pull!!". Da, nach meiner Erfahrung, die letzte Kategorie deutlich häufiger anzutreffen ist pulle ich auch dementsprechend schnell. Natürlich gibt es dann auch mal den ein oder anderen Heiler, der sich beschwert. Doch dem Holy Pala, den ich letztens in Feste Drak'Tharon begegnet bin, schien das Ganze nicht schnell genug zu gehen. Er ist vor König Dred in die erste Mobgruppe gelaufen, schmiss seine Bubble an und pullte alle Raptoren + den Boss. Leben verloren hab ich so gut wie keins. Trotzdem gibt es manchmal Momente, in denen ich in den leichtesten Heros (z.B. Burg Utgarde) auf 10% Leben falle. Das liegt aber weniger am Mana der Heiler, sondern vielmehr an ihrer Heilleistung.
Das, worüber sich der TE aufregt kenne ich leider überhaupt nicht und ich mache sehr, sehr viele Heros. Das ist meine Möglichkeit Gold zu machen.

Fakt ist, dass jede Person irgendetwas anderes am Spiel, am Equipstand ihrer Gruppen, an der Spielweise der Gruppe, am Charakter der Leute etc. stört.

Als Tank pulle ich auch immer nur 1 Mobgruppe in einer Hero, obwohl ich equiptechnisch locker 3 pullen könnte. Es macht mir aber einfach mehr Spaß so, das Ganze etwas angenehmer und ruhiger anzugehen. Und genauso ist es mit den Heilern und den DD's. 

Jeder hat seine Vorlieben in der Spielweise und das ist auch gut so. Das Problem sind die Leute, die damit nicht klarkommen.


----------



## Assari (9. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> solange der heiler über 10% mana ist hat er genug. wenn er drunter fällt einfach mal nen mana cd anschmeißen*. heiler die in heros trinken sind zu 90% blutige anfänger.*
> in zeiten wo heros als tank solo gehen muss man auf niemanden warten, man muss nur seine pulls anpassen wenn man sieht das die anderen zurückfallen.
> 
> und dds? tanks sind eh in 50% der inis auf platz 1



DAS mag zwar sein, jedoch wenn der Tank so viel DMG frisst, und der Heiler im Heal Dauer Stress ist, kann es schon dazu kommen dass man OOM geht. Und dann muss man halt Reggen.


ich stimme Raindog voll und ganz zu dass Tanks ungeduldig sind. Aber im grunde is mir das egal. ich bin Blut DD DK und kann mich zur not selbst healen^^ Und wnen der tank schnell macht hab ich shcnell miene Moarken die ich in Ruf changen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boggle-Cith (9. Mai 2010)

Also was ich schlimmer finde als ungeduldige Tanks sind ungeduldige DDs. Da ich als Tank nicht das T10 Highend-Equip habe und ich in random Heros nicht weiß wie der jetzige Heiler so drauf is, Tanke ich Gruppe für Gruppe. Ich selber hab von Classic bis Ulduar einen Pala-Heal gezockt und weiß, dass ich regelmäßig auf die Manabalken gucken sollte. Es hat sich da noch niemand beschwert, weil es dadurch sehr seltend zu einem Wipe kommen sollte, aber wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich halt welche.

1. PdC Hero: Zweiter Boss kommt und die 3 Trash-Gruppen. Ich ziehe immer nur eine weil es einfach sicherer ist und es auch nur so kenne. Also ab zur Mob-Gruppe, D&D,HB und BB rausgehauen, hab keine Runen mehr und alle AEs sind auf CD. Da kam es manchmal vor dass halt irgendein DD der Meinung war zu sterben und zieht eine zweite Gruppe. Da bin ich aber gnadenlos. Sind zwar nicht gewiped, aber den Hexer hab ich erstmal mit Absicht sterben lassen.

2. HdS Hero: Mein D&D is noch 5 Sekunden auf CD nach einer Gruppe und ein anderer DK war der Meinung in die nächste Gruppe zu laufen. Als er tot war, war mein D&D auch wieder fertig. Anschließend sich aber noch zu beschweren und beleidigend zu werden war das lustigste. /lol, kick, 20 Sekunden gewartet und zack neuer DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass ich am längeren Hebel sitze.... DDs müssen 12 Minuten warten auf ne neue random und Tanks kommen instant auf unseren Server rein.


Jetzt werden sicher einige sagen: "Wenn man im Schneckentempo pullt, kein wunder."
Ich bin trotz allem sehr zügig und Heros dauern maximal um die 15-20 Minuten (hab noch nie genau die Uhr gestoppt, werde ich aber mal), aber wieso einen Wipe kassieren wenns auch anders geht. Bin halt Raider und weiß wielange eine neue Gruppierung dauert.

Trotzdem laufen ungefähr 75% der Inis nett und freundlich/normal ab. Spinner gibts immer.


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Alter soll etwa Göttliche Bitte auslaufen?
> 
> Heiler haben in 5er inis nicht oom zu gehen... und DDS werden eh überbewertet, die meisten sind in ner durschnittlichen random eh unterm Tank!



Ich gehe in keiner 5er Ini oom.....von daher mach ich mir da keine Sorgen XD


----------



## kaploing (9. Mai 2010)

ich würd ganz einfach am anfang der ini fragen wie die ini bewältigt wird.
hurtig hurtig mit 5mobgruppen aoe bäm und weiter gehts oder ob man auch mal zeit haben darf um zu reggen.

wenn dann nur blöde oder garkeine antworten kommen verlass ich die gruppe halt wieder - als heiler findet man da doch recht fix eine neue...

hat bisher bei mir wunderbar geklappt


----------



## Kenjis (9. Mai 2010)

wie es einige schon gesagt haben, Ist der Tank zu Langsam wird rumgeheult, ist der Tank zu schnell wird Rumgeheult. Beste beispiel letzte woche mit meinem Tank. Ich bin auch einer der schnellen Sorte weil jeh schneller die hero vorbei ist, umsoschneller kann man eine neue anmelden^^. Alles gut und schön angefangen und auf einmal ein heiler, ÖHH hast du keine zeit oder was? ich wat wiebitte? Ich habe auf der Arbeit schon Stress genug da muss ich das hier auch nicht haben, Wohlbemerkt Spiele ich ein Pala mit Icc Gear, einige benutzen den gearscore und der ist bei mir auf (5820) spricht, ich brauche sogut wie eigendlich kein heal^^. eigendlich bin ich auch einer der ruhigen sorte doch da konnte ich dann meine finger auch nicht still halten und habe promt gesagt, wenn du stress auf der arbeit hast und keine böcke hast hier was zu machen dann geh Hello Kitty Spielen!

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadnature (9. Mai 2010)

ich selbst bin tank(ich weiß ich tanke auch extrem schnell und viel^^ aber wenn ich achte dabei stets dadrauf das alle da sind und das der heal genug mana hat ggf benutz ich ein mal anregen auf ihn) naja vor kurzem war ich in ner rnd hc soweit so gut und so langweilig^^ 
ich fang an zu tanken und merke wie sich mein dmg auf dem 2. platz des dmg meters festigt und seh plötzlich das die eine einzige klasse die vllt heilen könnte(nen pala^^) im dmg meter vor mir ist und dann auch noch 45% des gesamt schadens gemacht hat^^
naja ich fands lustig bis auf den fakt das ich in eine solche noob grp gekommen bin wo die schlüsselklassen mehr dmg als die dds machen besonders weil der heal neben dmg auch healen musste .... das nen ich fail von den dds.
gruß nature


----------



## schattenkriegerin (9. Mai 2010)

ich bin pala tank aus leidenschaft auch wenn ich erst 79 bin 

ich pulle auch mal 2-3 gruppen das kein problem halte das auch aus renne auch gerne durch ini aber achte immer auf den heiler 

die dds machen kaum mehr schaden als ich will ja auch shcnell druch haubtsache heiler hat mana 

selbst wenn ich es zu spät sehe ich überlebe eh länger dank lay on hand


----------



## Thuzur (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke dieser Thread ist zwar nicht sinnlos, aber nutzlos!

Das Problem bei WoW spiegelt sich hier im Forum ganz gut wieder: Jeder macht was er will ohne vorher groß nachzudenken. Und wer nicht nachdenkt nimmt auch aus Forendikussionen nichts mit. Ergo es ändert sich nichts an den Problemen!

Aber "back to topic":

Mit enstprechender Ausrüstung kann in einer heroischen Instanz fast jede Klassse alle Rollen spielen (mal etwas überspitzt formuliert).

Aber es gibt eben auch Spieler die noch neu sind und nicht in T9/T10 rumlaufen. Oder die sich gerade eine neue Klasse hochspielen und noch Erfahrungen damit sammeln. Warum soll ich die frustieren, anpöbeln oder gar kicken?
Gerade als Tank ist es Teil der Aufgabe sich an veränderte Situationen anzupassen. Wenn also in der Gruppe jemand ist, der nicht ganz vorne mit dabei ist, oder vielleicht auch noch nicht die Bosse/Ini kennt - dann habe ich halt Geduld, erkläre alles und mach´ ne Naht langsamer. Soll doch jeder Spaß haben beim Spielen.
Umgekehrt kann ich auch im - eigentlich verhassten - "gogogo"-Tempo durch eine Ini flitzen. Dann erwarte ich aber auch, dass jeder weiß was er tut und spotte keine Mobs ab die ein übereifriger DD mir klaut. Wer glaubt seinen Char zu beherrschen sollte auch wissen, wie man Aggro loswird - das kann schließlich jede Klasse (und wenns das gute alte "Haste-Aggro-lauf-zum-Tank" Prinzip ist).

Nehmt einfach mehr Rücksicht aufeinander und vesucht es im Zweifel mal mit ein wenig Kommunikation via Chat - das bricht oft die Stille die meist in Inis vorherrscht.

Sehr effizient ist die Methode mal alle Klassen auszuprobieren!
Zum einen lernt man so am besten was andere können und man entsprechend von anderen erwarten kann. Zum anderen weiß man auch eher wo deren Probleme liegen und kann entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## Sysa (9. Mai 2010)

> Ich finde es aber auch traurig, wenn man als Heiler nicht heilt nur weil der Tank oder sonst wer mal einen Fehler macht! Jeder macht mal Fehler !
> Und ist es nicht meine Berufung als Heiler zu heilen?




Generell ist es das wohl ... aber wenn Du denkst, das es keine Tanks gibt, die es gnadenlos übertreiben, gratuliere ich Dir ... hast bisher wohl wirklich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Was in den Hero -Inis abgeht ist eine Sache, aber das so was auch in den kleinen Inis passiert ist schon teilweise der Hammer.

Klar, man merkt deutlich, das auch die um einiges einfacher geworden sind. 
Aber wenn ich mit meiner kleinen Nachwuchspriesterin in inis gehe (momentan Stand Kloster) dann erlebe ich sowas leider auch immer wieder.

Und da hab ich das tatsächlich auch die Tage gemacht, das ich nicht mehr geheilt hab, ohne vorher gereggt zu haben ... interessanterweise blieben die DDs auch alle bei mir.
Nur der Tank rannte einfach weiter und pullte ungelogen jedes mal so um die 15-20 Mobs. Und es war nicht so, das er das alles wegstecken konnte ... 
Ich habe vorgewarnt, hab mehrfach auf mein Mana aufmerksam gemacht und hab ihn dann einfach ziehen lassen.
Als er dann dabei gestorben ist, kam doch glatt noch das geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ach so, das kam vorher schon mal, als ich durchs Heilen Aggro gezogen hab. Da war ich dann der Noob-Heiler... 

Ich finde, sowas muß nicht sein, da bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kenjis (9. Mai 2010)

@Thuzur

Ich glaube du bist auch so ein schreibkasper wa? Sehr geehrter herr magier, würden sie mir bitte ein bisschen Wasser und Brot machen damit ich mein hunger stillen kann? oder sonstwas, du bist einer meiner meinung nach je mehr du schreiben kannst umso mehr wirste beachtet.
Manko= Falsch! die meisten interessiert das in RND HEROS nicht die Bohne! also bevor du weiter heulst weil das sowieso kein sinn hat, dann geh doch einfach mit den TEMPO mit punkt aus ende. aber stur sein das bringt dich definitiv kein stück weiter, keine ahnung eines tages wirst du vielleicht der sein der sagt BOAH du krpl Tank L2P Napp was weiss ich seh zu beweg dein arsch ^^


----------



## Sysa (9. Mai 2010)

@ Thuzur



> Aber es gibt eben auch Spieler die noch neu sind und nicht in T9/T10 rumlaufen. Oder die sich gerade eine neue Klasse hochspielen und noch Erfahrungen damit sammeln. Warum soll ich die frustieren, anpöbeln oder gar kicken?
> Gerade als Tank ist es Teil der Aufgabe sich an veränderte Situationen anzupassen. Wenn also in der Gruppe jemand ist, der nicht ganz vorne mit dabei ist, oder vielleicht auch noch nicht die Bosse/Ini kennt - dann habe ich halt Geduld, erkläre alles und mach´ ne Naht langsamer. Soll doch jeder Spaß haben beim Spielen.



/sign, vollstes sign


@Kenjis

ich glaub Du hast da was nicht richtig verstanden.

Was ist so schlimm daran, in ganzen Sätzen zu schreiben? Was ist schlimm daran, anderen zu helfen, wenn sie noch nicht ganz so weit sind wie man selbst, und nicht die Erfahrung haben?


----------



## Männchen (9. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Alter soll etwa Göttliche Bitte auslaufen?
> 
> Heiler haben in 5er inis nicht oom zu gehen... und DDS werden eh überbewertet, die meisten sind in ner durschnittlichen random eh unterm Tank!



Das ist schon starke selektive Wahrnehmung. Ein Tank mit z.B. item-lvl 232 im Schnitt macht sicher mehr DPS, als ein frischer 80er DD. Mehr möchte ich dazu eigentlich auch nicht sagen, da Du vielleicht mal Deine kleinen grauen Zellen anstrengen solltest ... die Logik dahinter liegt eigentlich auf der Hand. 

btt:
Das Problem in den random Dungeons über den Dungeonfinder ist halte, das da ein wildes Sammelsurium an Leuten unterschiedlichem EQ-Niveaus vorfindet. Die Schere zwischen Leuten die den aktuellen content raiden und den frisch 80ern ist einfach schon pervers groß. Da der Großteil der Community kein wirklich ausgeprägtes soziales Verhalten bzw. eine differenzierte Denkweise besitzt, kommt es in den Dungeons immer wieder zu Konfliktsituationen.


----------



## Dolzi (9. Mai 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> die einen heulen rum weil der tank zu langsam ist und springen vor und pullen wie weltmeister und flamen wenn sie sterben und dann gibt es wieder welche die rum heulen weil der tank zu schnell ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





genau das ist nämlich des Problems Kern.... ich hab auch einen Pala und einen Priesterheiler und konnte wie Raindog net verstehen, dass die net warten

jetzt doch schon längere Zeit, hab ich mir auch nen DK - Tank hochgelevelt und equipped und ich muss sagen: das Problem liegt net unbedingt am Tank, der da so schnell wie möglich durch will



Du wirst als Tank in fast jeder zweiten Random-Gruppe beschimpft weil du zu langsam bist und net gleich 2-3 Gruppen pullst, weil eh schon alle durchschnittlich nen Item-Level von 245 haben, also machst du es immer so.

Dann kommen wieder die anderen daher, die noch im DD Specc drin sind und umspeccen müssen zum heilen, während die DDs schon die erste Gruppe pullen, weil sie ja nur 15 Minuten Zeit haben bis der Bus kommt usw.

Und es ist leider (oder Gott sei Dank) heutzutage so, dass ein durchschnittlicher Heiler, der ein wenig von Mana-Management versteht in ner Hero prinzipiell bei 98% Mana rumgimpt, dass es aber immer noch Neulinge gibt, die das noch net so beherrschen, die man dann übergeht und vl. sogar als Noobs beschimpft, übersieht man oft und auf das sollte man mehr eingehen.

Das Thema ist sehr schwierig und ich rate dir nur, mal einen Tank zu spielen und dir das anzuhören was da so rumgemault wird und dann siehst du das vl. aus nem anderen Blickwinkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

Schönen Muttertag noch


----------



## Pristus (9. Mai 2010)

Als Tank fällt mir zu dem Thema folgendes ein :

5er Hero Random Dungeons sind ein Wettlauf Tank gegen DDs. Da freut man sich als Tank über jede Sekunde Zeit zum antanken ehe die imba roxxor DDs voll AOE reinhauen und fast immer genau auf den Mob dreschen der  am wenigsten vom Tank gebunden ist. Da wird keine Rücksicht genommen auf frische 80er Tanks, egal Hauptsache als ICC25er DD in die Vollen gehen und den Tank als Noob flamen der solle mal Aggro machen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Mai 2010)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,Mein Palatank hat ein GS von knapp 5k, ... blablabla .... Ich spiele nun noch ein Druidenheiler lvl 36. Gestern Kloster Waffenkammer. Tank auch lvl36/37. Wie habe ich geheilt??? Verjüngung, waaarten, Verjüngung, waaaaaaarten, Verjüngung. blabla



1) richtig. mit GS 5000+ braucht man nix trinken.
2) richtig. mit lvl30 heilt meine blinde Oma einarmig während des Kackens jede ini in dem Levelbereich problemlos.

Aber: es gibt level- und equipp-bereiche wo das nicht so ist, wo ein Palatank nach 3 Gruppen oom geht wenn er nicht massiv heilung bekommt, oder ein Heiler nach dem Pull von 4 Gruppen auf einmal oom geht. Wer als Tank nicht in der Lage ist, sich auf die Gruppe einzustellen, sollte kein Spiel spielen, wo man ausser auf sich und seinen Recount-wert noch auf was anderes achten muß. Solchen Leuten empfehle ich Singleplayerspiele, da braucht man sich nicht mit den anderen (meist eh "Kackboons" oder "Nixkönner") abgeben.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> du hast meinen Satz schon verstanden oder ??
> 
> es war nur darauf bezogen WENN ich OOM oder MANA schreibe und er weiter pullt dann Pech hat sonst heile ich immer schön weiter
> 
> ...



Man sollte das umdrehen. Und Sprüche bringen wie "Alter ich hau dir am Kampfanfang *EINE* Verjüngung rein, wenn du mit der Heilung dann nicht auskommst geh sterben, l2p und verpiss dich du kacknoop" . Mal sehen was die Leute dann so sagen würden :-)


----------



## Thuzur (9. Mai 2010)

Kenjis schrieb:


> @Thuzur
> 
> Ich glaube du bist auch so ein schreibkasper wa? Sehr geehrter herr magier, würden sie mir bitte ein bisschen Wasser und Brot machen damit ich mein hunger stillen kann? oder sonstwas, du bist einer meiner meinung nach je mehr du schreiben kannst umso mehr wirste beachtet.
> Manko= Falsch! die meisten interessiert das in RND HEROS nicht die Bohne! also bevor du weiter heulst weil das sowieso kein sinn hat, dann geh doch einfach mit den TEMPO mit punkt aus ende. aber stur sein das bringt dich definitiv kein stück weiter, keine ahnung eines tages wirst du vielleicht der sein der sagt BOAH du krpl Tank L2P Napp was weiss ich seh zu beweg dein arsch ^^




Klar bin ich ein Schreibkasper! Ich habe das in der Schule gelernt (sogar Groß- und Kleinschreibung war dabei - wird ja heute offenbar nicht mehr unterrichtet)... wieso soll ich es also nicht anwenden?

Und JA! Wenn ich z.B. in eine Gruppe komme, in der 3 von 5 Spielern von einem RP-Server kommen, dann grüße ich nicht wie üblich mit "Moin Moin" sondern mit Emote und "Seid gegrüßt". Ist für mich schlichtweg Höflichkeit. Das habe ich auch gelernt (von meinen Eltern) ... wieso soll ich es also nicht anwenden?

Und Nein! Ich schreibe nicht um beachtet zu werden, sondern um anderen zu zeigen das ich sie beachte. Ganz nebenbei fördert Kommunikation auch den sozialen Kontankt. Und oft, wenn auch sicher nicht immer, entwickeln sich da sehr spaßige Momente!

Stimmt! Die meisten interessiert es nicht! Die sind mir dann halt auch egal. Aber wenn ich nicht aus dem Quark komme, dann sind die Chancen halt geringer, das während des Runs eine unterhaltung zustande kommt. Und ich chatte gerne .. gerade auch während des Kampfes! Die Zeit dazu ist eigentlich immer. Denn wirklich schwer sind die Inzen ja nicht.

Und jetzt kommen wir zu Deinem großen Irrtum: Ich muss mich an kein Tempo anpassen! Denn ich BIN Tank - und zudem ein ganz guter. Will sagen ich bestimme das Tempo und muss mich nicht an "Gogo-Girls/Boys" anpassen wenn ich dazu keine Lust habe.

Solltest Du Dich bemüßigt fühlen mir zu antworten, dann erkläre mir doch bitte noch was "Manko= Falsch!" bedeuten soll!? Das wird mir selbst aus dem Kontext heraus nicht ganz klar.

Wenn Du mit meiner Rechtschreibung Probleme haben solltest hilft vielleicht dieser Link: Duden

Allen die das hier lesen wünsche ich noch einen schönen Tag!

Thuzur


----------



## Rampadur (9. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele meinen Tank sehr offensiv und pulle auch im0mer 2-3 Gruppen. Ich trage eine Mischung aus t10, PVP und Furorgear. (critimmun über Abhärtung und 35% Ausweichen/parrieren). Und mal ehrlich, ich fresse durch korrekten CD- Einsatz weniger Schaden als ein neu 80er, sogar wenn ich 2-3 Gruppen pulle und mache nebenher 4-5k DPS. Ich wills dem Heiler auch nicht zu einfach machen. Der Pull einer Gruppe in ICC 25er Gear ist 0! Arbeit für einen Heiler wenn der Tank spielen kann. Sollte man einen Blut DK spielen brauch man schon gar keinen. Wer heut zutage noch OOM geht in 5er Inis, sofern er nciht frisch 80er ist, macht etwas falsch.
Die Heiler sollen mal weniger Heulen und mehr Heilen.


----------



## piddybundy (9. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das rennen der Tanks kaum ein Problem.Ich beobachte immer mehr die bequemlichkeit der DD`s,von wegen nicht aus Voidzone`s rennen,Aggrokontrolle und Schamis die keine Totems stellen.Da ist man von Anfang an genötigt die dicken (MANARAUBENDEN) Heals auszupacken und man geht selbst mit nen GS 5k+ oom.Dann müssen sich die Herrschaften sich nicht wundern ,wenn die zugunsten des Tanks ``geopfert ``werden.Für mich gilt:Läßt der Tank mich looten,gibt es keine Manaprobleme !Und für die anderen gilt:Im wahren Leben kommt der Priester auch erst kurz vorm Sterben.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. Mai 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> die einen heulen rum weil der tank zu langsam ist und springen vor und pullen wie weltmeister und flamen wenn sie sterben und dann gibt es wieder welche die rum heulen weil der tank zu schnell ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig man kann es einfach keinen recht machen^^


----------



## Chrissi1989 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich lasse diese Tanks ganz einfach verrecken !!

darüber hatte ich mich sogar mit nem GM unterhalten da der Tank mich danach übels beleidigt hat!!

aber das habe ich mir zu herzen genommen rennt der tank einfach durch die ini lass ich ihn einfach verrecken sind ja net mene rep kosten!!!


----------



## Bighorn (9. Mai 2010)

Ist als Tank doch ganz einfach. Die ersten Gruppen machen und beobachten. 
Machen die DD's ordentlich Bumms und der Heiler geht nich oom kanns schneller gehen.
Ist man als Tank im Schaden an der Spitze und der Heiler gleich oom wird ein Gang raus genommen.


Allerdings mußte ich die letzten Tage beim spielen eines DD-Twinks in den ersten Inis feststellen das schon da die Tanks lernresistent sind und ihnen Mana der DD's und Heiler relativ am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.
Da wird nicht mal auf eine schriftliche Ansage im chat darauf geachtet. Statdessen hat man nach dem Ableben lieber einen ALT+F4 disco.


----------



## klickybunty (9. Mai 2010)

hach ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die tanks...

kann ich auch ein paar geschichten erzählen^^ 

zum einen war da ein tank, der meinte einen genitalscore von mind. 4,6k (!) in hdz4 hc zu verlangen...
als er alle überprüft hatte meinte er: ne ihr seid zu low, bitte kickt mich!
ich: ne, leave doch!
er: ne da muss ich ne halbe stunde warten! kickt mich doch einfach!
ich: ne, den gefallen tu ich so nem oberflächlichen a*** bestimmt net! ich hab zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er: ich auch.
ich: na dann kannst ja auch leaven und die 30mins warten^^
er: ne, ich seh net ein dass ich dafür eine bestrafung bekomm

.... usw.

im endeffekt hat er dann doch geleavt, und musste statt nur 30 mins 40 mins warten ;D

jo, dann im "lowlvl-bereich": (sethekhallen)

dk-tank pullt, zweite, dritte gruppe addet, wieder wipe (zum dritten mal bereits)
tank: dazu sag ich nur: [postet dmg meter, wo er an erster stelle steht] ..logisch, mit dem imba equip was man im dk-startgebiet bekommt... und leavt.
hallo? zu blöd richtig zu pullen und dann den dd´s in die schuhe schieben? grrrrr

es is echt schlimm, wotlk hat die leute teilweise so verblödet.
ich meine, was muss man da noch beachten, ausser genügend aoe rauszuhaun?
die mobgruppen stehen meilenweit voneinander entfernt, sodass auch der größte gimp sich keine sorgen um einen richtigen pull machen muss...

*seufz* aber naja, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass man in cata wieder ein bisschen mehr hirn einschalten muss


----------



## Naldina (9. Mai 2010)

ich komm mit meinem diszi damit klar eionfach schilden und sühne mehr braucht man eh nichtmehr


----------



## Atak (9. Mai 2010)

Also in den normalen heros brauch ich fast nicht mal heal als tank also warum sinnlos zeit in der ini aufbringen wenn ich das mit nem dd und nem heiler in 6-7 minutne durch hab.

Und zweitens die healer die mit vollem mana in ne trash begegnung gehen wollen sollen mal klar kommen die meisten reggen infight genaquso viel mana wie asusserhalbund kommen wunderbar klar warum gibt es imemr wieder healer inkl der 3 DD die in Jubelstürme geraten weil sie mal so schnell durch ne ini kommen. Ganz ehrlich keienr spielt die Kackinstanzen mehr aus Spass, eher weil ein bestimmtes item da droppt meist irgendwelche mounts, zum equipen (wenn dies der heiler ist warte ich auch auf ihn, bei gut equipten heilern hab ich teilweise angst das die einschlafen sonst.) und ansonstne zum Frostmarken abgreifen n anderen Zweck haben die inis für mich nicht mehr Spielspass ist was anderes den finde ich in icc usw.


----------



## thezwelch (9. Mai 2010)

Es gibt im grunde 3 Grundregeln in diesem Spiel

1. Niemand Pullt, mit ausnahme des Tanks.

2. Der Tank hat ein auge auf den Manahaushalt der Gruppe zu werfen und sich danach zu richten.

3. Geschmeidig bleiben. 
Das ist ein Spiel leute und auch wenn die Mitspieler meist von anderen Servern kommen heißt es noch lange nicht das ihr allein die Ini rockt und 4 weitere NPC's euch begleiten. Wenn ihr keine Zeit habt, dann lasst es nicht an anderen aus. Ihr seid es, die trotz zeitmangel nochmal online/in ne ini gegangen seid, nicht die anderen. Und wenns euch dennoch zu langsam geht, dann kommuniziert oder schnappt euch Leute von eurem Server, bei denen ihr sicher sein könnt, dass die euer Tempo aushalten.


----------



## klickybunty (9. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> ich komm mit meinem diszi damit klar eionfach schilden und sühne mehr braucht man eh nichtmehr



ja schön, dass das bei dir als diszi so toll klappt, aber schon mal an andere heilklassen gedacht?

was ich auch immer ganz besonders toll finde ist, wenn man als heilpala in den dungeon kommt, grade kein mana hat, weil man zb. grad umgespect hat, od. sonstiges (ja, man muss als nicht-tank WARTEN wenn man sich im lfg tool anmeldet, nicht so wie ein tank, der instant inv bekommt, da macht man zwischendurch schon was anderes um die zeit zu verkürzen^^).

wie auch immer, es wird sofort losgerannt und gepullt, was das zeug hergibt, und der heilpala steht dann da, ohne mana, und ohne gebufft zu haben.

und dann wird man auch noch zugeflamet, weil palas so "buff-faul" sind... also echt. 
andere heilklassen hams da leichter, da werden ein-zwei knöpfchen gedrückt, ohne sich gedanken machen zu müssen, welcher buff zu der jeweiligen skillung grad passt^^


----------



## klickybunty (9. Mai 2010)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Es gibt im grunde 3 Grundregeln in diesem Spiel
> 
> 1. Niemand Pullt, mit ausnahme des Tanks.
> 
> ...



/sign

manchmal hat man echt das gefühl, dass manche leute denken sie wären in nem offline game. bloß nicht auf andere achten, denn das einzige was zählt is der eigene vorteil


----------



## NitroX25 (9. Mai 2010)

Warum meint ihr das da die Tanks schuld sein? Fasst euch vlt einfach mal selber an die Nase. Ein Beispiel von mir, damit ihr wisst was ich meine (hab einen DK tank gelevelt und ich geh jetzt von nh Instanzen aus).

Da der Manareg von Heilern in der Levelphase nicht so hoch ist wie im high end equip, und ich als tank auch nicht soviel aushalte, schau ich vor jedem pull wie es mit der gruppe aussieht und ob genug mana da ist. Also mein Beispiel ist Gundrak (ca level 76), nach ein paar mobgruppen schau ich auf den Heiler, der nur noch 5 % mana hat, also warte ich, und warte, und warte, gedrunken wird aber nicht! Ok ich geh weiter in die nächste Mobgruppe, alles lief gut und der Heiler hat immer noch wenig mana. 

Auf einmal meinte der Heiler doch ich soll schneller machen und die DDs schrieben darauf hin auch, gogogogogogogo .... . Also mache ich schneller. Schau nicht mehr auf die Gruppe und renn von Mobgruppe zu Mobgruppe. So hab ich mir das dann auch angewöhnt, weil ich ja nicht will das die Gruppe auf mich warten muss, weil ich auf die gruppe achte. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, vielleicht hat die WoW gemeinde (nicht alle), die tanks mit ihr ungeduldiges verhalten, so erzogen wie sie jetzt sind! Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung (habe sowohl alle Tanks, als auch alle Heiler schon gespielt (ja ich bin süchtig und stolz darauf, dennoch hab ich noch ein Real Life))..^^


----------



## klickybunty (9. Mai 2010)

NitroX25 schrieb:


> Warum meint ihr das da die Tanks schuld sein?



ja, es sind nicht immer die tanks schuld, aber die tanks ham nunmal eine schlüsselposition, und dessen sollten sie sich mal bewusst werden, und nicht ausnutzen, oder auf "gogogogo gespame" achten.

denn es gehört als tank mehr dazu, als nur stur loszurennen und aggro halten. 
nämlich auch auf die mitspieler achten, denn nicht jeder hat seinen char bereits voll equipt, sondern es gehen auch leute in instanzen die sich darin ausrüsten wollen^^

und da sollte man als tank schon erkennen, mit welchem tempo man an was rangehen kann.


----------



## Thersus (9. Mai 2010)

1. Ich hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit

2. Da DD's (und oft auch Healer) nicht bereit sind mir Antankzeit zu gönnen, nehme ich sie mir eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Bin ich obwohl ich nicht so overgeared bin wie die meisten mir bekannten Tanks, durchaus dazu in der Lage 2-3 Mobgruppen nacheinander zu Tanken, ohne dabei down zu gehen, ob Heal oder nicht. Ganz ehrlich, in Heros schau ich auch nich mehr drauf ob der Healer Mana hat, oder irgendwo in der Nähe ist, und DD's sind sowieso egal. Solange es abzusehen ist das ich den nächsten Pull überlebe, mach ich ihn auch, egal wer AfK ist, wer OOM ist, oder wer grad einfach nur zuschauen will...


----------



## Frozo (9. Mai 2010)

Naja es hat ja schon was, was du da sagst. Nur muss man sagen (ich bin ja selber Tank) das die Tanks eigentlich inzwischen alle genug gut sind, eine Gruppe ohne Heal auszuhalten (ich zumindest). Wenn der Healer kein Mana hat, knallich ihm mein Anregen drauf und weiter gehts. bis er kein mana mehr hat is die Ini durch. Also ich habe seit einigen monaten nicht mehr erlebt das ein Heiler kein Mana mehr hat wo ich getankt habe... soll ned eingebildet wirken oder sonst was, is einfach tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## NitroX25 (9. Mai 2010)

klickybunty schrieb:


> ja, es sind nicht immer die tanks schuld, aber die tanks ham nunmal eine schlüsselposition, und dessen sollten sie sich mal bewusst werden, und nicht ausnutzen, oder auf "gogogogo gespame" achten.
> 
> denn es gehört als tank mehr dazu, als nur stur loszurennen und aggro halten.
> nämlich auch auf die mitspieler achten, denn nicht jeder hat seinen char bereits voll equipt, sondern es gehen auch leute in instanzen die sich darin ausrüsten wollen^^
> ...



Ja da bin ich ja deiner Meinung, darum ging es mir ja und deshalb auch das Beispiel aus einer nh Instanz im 76er Bereich. Ich achte grundsätzlich auf den Heiler und auf die Manaklassen aus der Gruppe. 

Seh ich das der Heiler regelmäßig mana reggen tut und muss, dann warte ich natürlich und beachte auch nicht das "gogogogo gespame". Aber tut der Heiler/die Gruppe das nicht, und es kommt zu anfangs gleich ein gogogo und ich soll schneller machen, dann achte ich auch nicht weiter darauf. Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich das halt an. Und wenn Tanks, grad im hero high end bereich, das immer wieder sehen, achten sie irgendwann garnicht mehr darauf. Wie gesagt einfach nur meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich will nicht sagen das alle heiler/dds schuld sind und die tanks die unschuldslämmer, aber es ist nicht immer die Schuld der Tanks wenn er schneller vorran geht und nicht auf die Gruppe achtet.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Eigentlich lasse ich einen Tank sehr ungern auflaufen. Heilen ist nicht nur mein Job, sondern auch eine Leidenschaft. Aber wenn der Tank permanent weder auf die Gruppe oder den Heiler (bzw. dessen Manabalken) eingeht, stelle ich schon mal die Heilung ein.



Als Heiler geniest du ja den Luxus den Tank auflaufen lassen zu können; daher ist es eigentlich das einzig vernünftige davon Gebrauch zu machen. Vorher sollte man im Chat natürlich den Tank auch einmal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass er einen Gang runter schalten soll, aber mehr als eine Warnung gibt's bei mir auch nicht.

Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin, dann pulle ich in der Regel auch recht zügig, aber auf meine Heiler habe ich trotzdem ein Auge. 

Das ganze kommt natürlich auch daher, dass man heute meistens absolut überequipt ist. Von daher wird sich das mit Lvl 85 erstmal erledigt haben; und irgendwann geht das Spiel dann von vorne los.


----------



## NitroX25 (9. Mai 2010)

.. und wenn ich merke, die DDs geben mir keinerlei antankzeit (Irreführung und Schurkenhandel kennen die wenigsten in den 5er inis), verschaff ich mir die antankzeit selber, indem ich schneller in die nächste Mobgruppe renne, als die DDs hinterher kommen. Einfach weil ich nicht geflamet werden will das ich nicht tanken kann bzw. keine Aggro halten kann. Da kann es durchaus passieren das der Heiler außer acht gelassen wird.


----------



## Octazooka (9. Mai 2010)

Tjoa, sowas kenn ich doch nur zu gut. Level mir zur Zeit nen Heal Shamy hoch und was man da so teilweise erlebt .. +.+ Einmal hatte ich zB einen Tank, der einfach ohne Pause, und zwar wirklich OHNE jegliche Pause lustig von der einen Mobgruppe zur nächsten gerannt ist. Ich bin ja nun wirklich nicht einer, der immer erst lootet und dann der Gruppe hilft, aber irgendwie will man dann doch auch mal sehen, was sich hinter dem ganzen Geglitzere verbirgt. Aber nein, scheiß egal, ob alle noch am looten sind, erstmal wird alles niedergeknüppelt, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist, schließlich soll ja alles immer schön fix und schnell gehen. Zum Kotzen. Dann gibt es natürlich auch noch jene, die selbst wenn man eine Manapause ansagt munter die nächsten mobs in Beschuss nehmen. Und wenn es dann einen Wipe gibt, wird sich auch noch allen Ernstes beschwert à la "omfg healer l2p". Tja... Was die Leute dazu anregt, sowas zu machen? Ganz einfach, sie wissen es wohl schlichtweg wohl nicht besser. Ich tippe da einfach auf puren Egoismus und fehlende Empathie.


----------



## Iracesh (9. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Du hast die Heilung auf den Tank eingestellt, weil er weitergepullt hat während ein DD tot war? Das sturre Verhalten liegt hier ganz offensichtlich nicht auf Seiten der Tanks. Die ganze Mimimi, Heiler brauchen Mana Diskussion ist eh ein Witz für sich, man konnte schon in durchschnittlichen Level-Gear durch die Heros rennen ohne Manareggen zu können, wer dort oom geht, kann seine Klasse nicht spielen und sollte das Problem nicht bei anderen suchen. Zu Zeiten, wo ein Heiler kaum noch heilen muss und sich 99% der Zeit, die er in einer Hero verbringt, an den Eiern spielen kann werden die Threads echt langsam lächerlich.



Um das mal etwas direkt zu sagen: Blablubs, du hast keine Ahnung, was du da von dir gibst. Bitte denke daran, dass es nicht DEN Tank und nicht DEN Heiler gibt. Es wird immer von Spieler zu Spieler Unterschiede in Ausrüstung, Spielart und Erfahrung geben. Dazu die Tatsache, dass du verschiedene Klassen hast UND es dann noch darauf ankommt, welche anderen Klassen in der Gruppe sind und wie sich deine Mitspieler verhalten.

So heile ich als Dudu gerne mal einfach ins Blaue hinein, weil ich z.B. weiß, dass der Boss einen AoE-Schadenszauber macht oder, wie in hdr hc der erste Boss einen Fear + Schaden macht. Wenn du als Dudu da hingehst und JEDEM Spieler VOR dem Fear 1-2 Hots draufhaust, musst du deutlich weniger Healen, wie wenn du es nicht machst und erst dann deine Heilung ansetzt, wenn ein Spieler schon kurz vorm Abnippeln ist - und genau dann passiert es oft, dass entweder jmd draufgeht oder der Heiler oom geht.
So, dann hast du immer wieder DDs drin, die einfach stur ihre 2 Tasten drücken und Schaden machen. Eule könnte, wenn es knapp wird mitheilen, Pala könnte wenn es knapp wird Handauflegen rauswerfen, Hexer, wenn es knapp wird ss auf den Healer hauen, Magier sheepen, etc. pp. - macht aber keiner. Lieber stirbt man und beschimpft danach den Heiler, warum er denn das nicht heilen konnte.
Dazu die DDs, die Aggro ziehen und anstatt dann aufhören, Schaden auszuteilen, als weiter draufhauen. Da hast du als Heiler 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. du lässt die DD sterben -> dir fehlt ein DD für den Schaden
2. du heilst den DD hoch -> in der Zeit kannst du den Tank nicht heilen und du verbrauchst deutlich mehr Mana, weil der DD sehr viel mehr Schaden frisst

In den alten HCs sollte man als Tank auch nur dann durchrennen, wie ein bekloppter, wenn (a) die DDs immer 2-3sec zum antanken warten - es bringt absolut nichts, wenn 4 Gruppen gepullt werden und alle 5 Gruppenmitglieder die Aggro haben, weil es schnell, schnell gehen muss und er (b) auch die entsprechenden Lebenspunkte und Defwertung hat. BEIDES!
Wie oft sehe ich Palas mit 49k Leben, die Schaden fressen, das glaubst du nicht. Dann doch lieber nen Krieger mit 34k Leben, der dafür keinen Schaden bekommt.

Dann die Tatsache, dass alle immer so Wipe-Abgeneigt sind. ICC-Equipte Spieler, die nach dem ersten Tot - an dem sie oftmals selbst Schuld sind - wortlos oder mit "noobs" die Gruppe verlassen, sind nicht spielfördernd.

Dazu dann noch die Tatsache, dass - gerade beim Leveln in den Inis - keiner das macht, was zu machen ist und deswegen sinnlose Wipes entstehen:
- In Sethek die Totems ignorieren
- In der Burg den Tank oder den Heiler nicht aus dem Eisgrab holen
- In Burg beim Endboss nicht vor ihm weggehen, wenn er Zerhacken castet
Und dazu fehlendes Movement. Auch echt schrecklich. Es ist immer einer dabei, der irgendwo ne Gruppe pullt, weil er wieder mal seinen eigenen kleinen Weg durch die Ini gehen musste oder zu sehr rumgehüpft ist.

Und als Tank, sowie als Heiler sag ich dazu nur eins:
Ich freu mich echt auf das Addon und darauf, dass hoffentlich endlich mal die Inis komplexer werden. Dann nämlich trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Dann nämlich werden viele merken, dass ein bisschen Hirn in der Ini und Überblick, sowie Teamfähigkeit letzen Endes der schnellere und bessere Weg zum Sieg ist.

Im Grunde genommen kann ich's mir auch leisten, mich entsprechend zu verhalten. Bin ich Heiler und der Tank ist mir zu schnell, kippt er eben um oder wird gegangen. Bin ich Tank und ein DD ist mir zu hibbelig, kippt er eben um oder wird gegangen.
Oft auch schon erlebt, dass ein DD pullt und danach "abspotten!" ruft. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, ob ich abgespottet hab oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greganorius (9. Mai 2010)

ich spiele tank, dd und als main heiler und habe gerade als heiler so meine regeln:

dd´s die meinen vor dem tank pullen zu müssen, sterben. spätestens nach em sie 2 mal gestorben sind haben sie es begriffen oder verlassen die gruppe.
aggro ziehen während des kampfes sollte nicht, kann aber vorkommen. wird also weg geheilt.
tanks die meinen sie wären alleine in der ini und brauchen auf niemanden zu achten ( mana des heilers und ähnliches) sind selber schuld. ich kündige an wenn ich mana reggen muß und zetze nich hin. meint der tank weiter pullen zu müssen muß er auf heal warten bis ich mindestens 75 % mana habe.
davon abgesehen gehe ich in 5er inis immer davon aus, das auch anfänger oder schlecht ausgestattete spieler dabei sind und verhalte mich demendsprechend.
zudem gehe ich nur in 5er inis wenn ich auch zeit habe. also dieses gogo geschreie kann ich nicht mehr höhren. das ist ein spiel und wer keine zeit hat eine 5er ini in ruhe zu machen sollte nicht rein gehen.
dabei spielt es für mich auch keine rolle ob heiler noch oom gehen können oder nicht. ich will das spiel spielen und nicht durchs spiel hetzen.
ich habe nichts gegen einen zügigen run durch inis wenn die gruppe paßt aber ich habe sehr viel gegen gehetze, da das fast immer zu einem wipe führt.
ale haben mal mit dem spiel als neuling angefangen, leider giebt es genug die das verdrängen und alle die nicht auf "ihrem level" spielen werden gnadenlos ausgemotzt. solche spieler landen bei mir auf ignor.
 also einfach mal nen gang zurück schalten und das ganze als das nehmen was es ist: ein spiel^^


----------



## schoeni (9. Mai 2010)

ja, man kann als heiler oom gehn aber es is halt schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spiele 3 heiler (baum, heildose, restroschamane) und musste auch alle drei erstmal equipen. zu beginn (besonders in den neuen instanzen bzw. mit schlechter ausgerüsteten tanks) ist es mir besonders mit paladin/schamane häufiger passiert das ich einmal oom war aber ab einem gewissem equipstand is es einfach nimmer möglich ...
ich bin froh wenn der tank mehr pullt dann schlaf ich wenigstens nicht ein


----------



## Jiwari (9. Mai 2010)

Schwarze Schafe gibt es über all, wirklich erstaunlich ist dabei nur das ich als Tank mehr davon sehe als wenn ich Heile oder Schaden mache.... schon komisch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syslord (9. Mai 2010)

Ungeduldige Tanks gibts genau so viele wie es auch ungeduldige DD´s oder auch Heiler gibt!

Hab schon alles erlebt.

Zb. tank wartet 3sec auf nen cd ab, dd oda heiler dauerts zu lang und meinen pullen zu müssen genau so wie viele tanks es net verstehn das der heiler zum heilen nun ml mana brauch.

Heute zb. GvS hc gewesen, ich als healer mit nem tank der grad mal 30k life hatte bufft. Ich am durchbuffen und der tank lag scho 20 meter weiter im dreck...fazit tank leavt und heiler schuld...dd macht dummen spruch von wegen als heiler grad ma 30k mana is ja au net wirklich viel, heiler leavt und die dds schauen dumm aus der wäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iracesh (9. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> /signed
> Heiler sollen heilen und sich nicht wie eine Ballerina aufführen, in einer Gruppe gehört es dazu, dass man versucht die Fehler der anderen auszugleichen. Denkt ihr es gibt auch nur einen erfolgreichen Raid mit einem Heiler, der Leute nicht heilt, die bedingt durch einen Fehler Schaden bekommen haben? - Nein, weil es absoluter Unsinn ist. Dieses Verhalten das Heilen einzustellen weil man aus irgendeinem Grund gegen irgendwas protestieren will stammt zu 90% von pubertierenden 15-Jährigen, die sich freuen, dass sie auch mal "Macht" über etwas haben.



Auch hier: Du hast keine Ahnung, was du da redest.
"Heiler sollen heilen und sonst nichts" ist Blödsinn. Zuerst einmal wieder: Es gibt nicht DEN Heiler, sondern es gibt einen Spieler, der die Rolle des Heilers einnimmt, Punkt. Das heißt also: Es ist nicht immer ein Schamane mit icc-equipt und Toperfahrung, der immer nur 2 Tasten drückt. Jeder Heiler heilt etwas anders (!) Nachdem wir das also klar gestellt haben, kommen wir zum Punkt "heilen und sonst nix". Auch das ist Schwachsinn. Als Dudu hast du auch zu entfluchen, auch zu entgiften - weil ja der Magier eben nicht entflucht - klar, der muss ja auch Schaden machen, ne?
Es ist auch schwachsinnig, zu behaupten, dass das es zum Gruppenspiel dazu gehört, Schwächen anderer auszugleichen. Dieses Argument kannst du erst und nur dann führen, wenn auch heilfähige DDs eine Heilerschwäche ausgleichen, etc. Nachdem das nicht passiert - weil DDs ja keine Zeit dafür haben, müssen schließlich Schaden machen, ist das Argument hier auch völlig haltlos. Es ist auch nicht die Aufgabe des Heilers, Schwächen anderer Mitglieder auszugleichen. Die primäre Aufgabe des Heilers ist es, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Tank nicht umkippt, die primäre Aufgabe des Tanks ist es, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Rest der Gruppe vor Schaden verschohnt bleibt und die primären Aufgaben der DDs sind, dass sie den Schaden bringen, gleichzeitig aber darauf achten, keinen Schaden zu bekommen, Schaden vom Heiler fern zu halten, sollte der Tank es nicht schaffen, mit zu heilen, sollte der Heiler es nicht schaffen oder allgemeinen Support zu liefern, den deren jeweilige Klasse mitbringt. Erst wenn das vorhanden ist, kannst du Schwächen anderer ausgleichen, bzw. das Argument bringen. Solange aber alle stur auf 3 Tasten hauen und GS > Skill betrachten und Spieler zwingen, eine bestimmte Menge an DPS zu fahren, solange ist das, was du da sagst, totaler Mumpitz.
Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, diese Raids gibt es. Das sind genau diese Raids, bei denen Hybrid-DDs dem Heiler unter die Arme greifen und dem DD, der Schaden gezogen hat durch "Mitheilen" helfen, so dass der eigentliche Heiler nicht gezwungen wird, seine primäre Aufgabe zu verletzen. Wenn das bei dir in der Gilde nicht der Fall ist, müsst ihr noch viel lernen.
Das Verhalten, das Heilen einzustellen, stammt in keinster Weise von 15-jährigen Kids, die einfach mal Macht beweisen wollen. Heilung einstellen ist eines der mächtigsten "Argumente" des Heilers und wird auch nicht mal eben so á la "ich hab jetzt keine Lust mehr, dich zu heilen" eingesetzt, sondern meist nur dann, wenn alle anderen Stricke reißen.
Auch ich bediene mich manchmal diesem Argument.
Ich sag dir gerne auch, warum das gemacht wird: Wenn ich als Heiler und damit als Teil der Gruppe, mit einer Aktion nicht klar komme und das auch so sage oder aber man mir nach dem 5x Nachfragen nach einem Buff immernoch nicht entgegengekommen ist, sein Verhalten geändert hat oder aber wenigstens einmal eine Antwort gegeben hat, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass mein Vorhandensein vollkommen egal ist. Dann wird auf meine Meinung gepfiffen. Heilen soll ich, basta. Wenns mir nicht passt, wie es läuft, dann soll ich gehen! Das ist aber dann kein Gruppenspiel mehr. Hier spielen 5 Spieler zusammen und jeder hat ein Eigeninteresse. Ein BB möchte z.B. gerne, dass der Tank eine am Rand stehende Mobgruppe mitnimmt, damit er an das Erz kommt. Ein Healpala möchte gerne ein Stoffitem haben, auf das er nicht Bedarf würfeln kann, es aber trotzdem seine aktuelle Rüstung verbessert, ein Heiler möchte gerne Wachsamkeit vom Priester, ein nächster Anregen von der Eule, wieder einer möchte in einer HC gerne einen bestimmten Erfolg machen, bzw. fragt danach, ob er gemacht werden kann und der nächste gerne alle Bosse machen und nicht nur den einen, um die Marken zu bekommen.
Wenn also gefragt wird und dann keiner eine Antwort gibt oder aber nicht reagiert wird oder aber der Wunsch nicht erfüllt wird, dann erreicht man damit, dass Spieler missmutig werden. Wenn das mehrfach passiert, dann reagiert JEDER Spieler, der missmutig wird mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen:
- er pullt 3 Mobgruppen und verlässt die Gruppe
- er spottet nicht ab, wenn der DD wieder und wieder Aggro zieht
- er setzt die Heilung aus
- er verlässt die Gruppe
- er startet einen Votekick
- er geht afk
- er flamed
- er pullt Anstelle des Tanks
- er skillt um und dreht sein eigenes Ding
- er weigert sich, Buffs zu verteilen
etc.
Alles schon erlebt. Sogar schonmal einen Heiler verloren, der angepisst war, weil ein als DD eingeteilter Spieler mitgeheilt hatte, als es knapp wurde. Da gabs ein "dann leck mich doch und heil selbst!" und weg war er. Dabei war das vom DD eingeteilten Spieler die genau richtige Reaktion - nur das Ego des Heilers zu groß.

Und so treffen also viele Interessen aufeinander und Sinn des Gruppenspieles ist es dann, hier den BESTEN WEG FÜR ALLE zu finden! Dazu gehört, dass man miteinander redet, auf Fragen anderer Spieler eingeht, Bosse auch gerne mal erklärt, wenn ein Spieler sagt, er kennt den Boss nicht, anstatt ein "mach einfach dmg" rauszuhauen und loszulegen. Dazu gehört, dass man auf Wünsche von Mitspielern achtet und sie nicht mit Füßen tritt, weil das jetzt eben mal nicht so in den eigenen Kram passt und dazu gehört, dass man eben ZUSAMMEN spielt und nicht jeder für sich.
Ist das gegeben, wird kein Heiler eine Heilung aussetzen.

In diesem Sinne:
Bitte erst die Gründe für solch ein Handeln hinterfragen, dann schauen, ob man selbst dazu etwas beigetragen hat und DANN an solchen Diskussionen teilnehmen, dann kommt auch nicht so ein Käse bei raus, wie bei dem zitierten Text.


----------



## syslord (9. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> /signed
> Heiler sollen heilen und sich nicht wie eine Ballerina aufführen, in einer Gruppe gehört es dazu, dass man versucht die Fehler der anderen auszugleichen. Denkt ihr es gibt auch nur einen erfolgreichen Raid mit einem Heiler, der Leute nicht heilt, die bedingt durch einen Fehler Schaden bekommen haben? - Nein, weil es absoluter Unsinn ist. Dieses Verhalten das Heilen einzustellen weil man aus irgendeinem Grund gegen irgendwas protestieren will stammt zu 90% von pubertierenden 15-Jährigen, die sich freuen, dass sie auch mal "Macht" über etwas haben.




anhand deines Beitrages schließe ich daraus das du der

 pubertierenden 15-Jährigen bist, weil wer so en bullshit schreibt hat kein plan!


----------



## likoria (9. Mai 2010)

Kauf dir Mp5 items und Manatränke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bringt dir der Thread? oder den anderen? oder dem forum?


----------



## grünhaupt (9. Mai 2010)

hai,ich habe auch eine regel ;-)),  .liegt der Mob im staub, so ist es mir egal, wer gepullt hat. gibt es einen wipe, so stehe ich auf und kämpfe weiter. werde ich angeschnauzt, bedanke ich mich und freue mich das die sonne scheint. spielt jemand anders wie ich will, ..... wie ich will???,  habe ich irgend jemandem zu sagen wie er/sie zu spielen hat???, dann gehe ich zum psychiater und lasse mir mein Ego zurechtstutzen.  LOVE`n PEACEmfg Grüni, aka Macanna aka Gsundheit auf dem schönen Server Kargath


----------



## trance_Gott (9. Mai 2010)

Das thema kenne ich! wenn in ner grp iwas nich läuft oder es zu lange dauert hauen die tanks imemr sofort ab. sie könn sichs ja leisten weil SIE ja sofort ne neue grp finden


----------



## Blablubs (9. Mai 2010)

Ich geh jetzt mal nicht auf die Flames sondern nur auf den mageren Inhalt den du in einer Wand von Text von dir gegeben hast ein.



Iracesh schrieb:


> So heile ich als Dudu gerne mal einfach ins Blaue hinein, weil ich z.B. weiß, dass der Boss einen AoE-Schadenszauber macht oder, wie in hdr hc der erste Boss einen Fear + Schaden macht. Wenn du als Dudu da hingehst und JEDEM Spieler VOR dem Fear 1-2 Hots draufhaust, musst du deutlich weniger Healen, wie wenn du es nicht machst und erst dann deine Heilung ansetzt, wenn ein Spieler schon kurz vorm Abnippeln ist - und genau dann passiert es oft, dass entweder jmd draufgeht oder der Heiler oom geht.


 
 Ich werde mich dazu einfach mal selbst zitieren.



Blablubs schrieb:


> Man konnte schon in durchschnittlichen Level-Gear durch die Heros rennen ohne Manareggen zu können, wer dort oom geht, kann seine Klasse nicht spielen und sollte das Problem nicht bei anderen suchen.


 
 Im Klartext nochmal für dich geistige 1-Watt-Birne: Heiler, die in einer 5er Hero oom gehen können nicht spielen, das war meine Aussage. Und jetzt gibst du mir das Gegenbeispiel, dass ein Druide, der zu dämlich zum hotten ist doch oom gehen kann? Das fällt eindeutig in die "Nicht-spielen-können"-Kategorie.



Iracesh schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen kann ich's mir auch leisten, mich entsprechend zu verhalten. Bin ich Heiler und der Tank ist mir zu schnell, kippt er eben um oder wird gegangen. Bin ich Tank und ein DD ist mir zu hibbelig, kippt er eben um oder wird gegangen.
> Oft auch schon erlebt, dass ein DD pullt und danach "abspotten!" ruft. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, ob ich abgespottet hab oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Und was willst du uns damit sagen? Das ein Singleplayer-Spiel besser für dich wäre, weil du jeden, der nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzt, einfach kickst weil du die vermeintlich bessere Position hast? Ich erinnere da nur mal an die bereits von mir erwähnten pubertierenden 15-Jährigen, die über WoW auch einmal eine kleine Machtstellung inne haben und diese gnadenlos ausspielen, genauso gnadenlos wie die, von denen sie nach der Schule immer mit dem Kopf in die Kloschüssel gestippt werden.



Iracesh schrieb:


> Es ist auch schwachsinnig, zu behaupten, dass das es zum Gruppenspiel dazu gehört, Schwächen anderer auszugleichen. Dieses Argument kannst du erst und nur dann führen, wenn auch heilfähige DDs eine Heilerschwäche ausgleichen, etc. Nachdem das nicht passiert - weil DDs ja keine Zeit dafür haben, müssen schließlich Schaden machen, ist das Argument hier auch völlig haltlos. Es ist auch nicht die Aufgabe des Heilers, Schwächen anderer Mitglieder auszugleichen. Die primäre Aufgabe des Heilers ist es, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Tank nicht umkippt, die primäre Aufgabe des Tanks ist es, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Rest der Gruppe vor Schaden verschohnt bleibt und die primären Aufgaben der DDs sind, dass sie den Schaden bringen, gleichzeitig aber darauf achten, keinen Schaden zu bekommen, Schaden vom Heiler fern zu halten, sollte der Tank es nicht schaffen, mit zu heilen, sollte der Heiler es nicht schaffen oder allgemeinen Support zu liefern, den deren jeweilige Klasse mitbringt. Erst wenn das vorhanden ist, kannst du Schwächen anderer ausgleichen, bzw. das Argument bringen. Solange aber alle stur auf 3 Tasten hauen und GS > Skill betrachten und Spieler zwingen, eine bestimmte Menge an DPS zu fahren, solange ist das, was du da sagst, totaler Mumpitz.



 Ich liebe es ja, wenn die Gegenseite einem Sachen in den Mund legt, die man nie gesagt hat um glaubwürdig zu wirken. Ich erlaube es dir mich zu zitieren wo ich gesagt haben soll, dass DD's nicht genauso versuchen sollten Fehler der anderen auszugleichen. Das sie es in vielen Fällen nicht machen ist eine andere Sache, aber von vornherein zu sagen: "Wenn ein DD einen Fehler macht stelle ich die Heilung ein." scheint mir nach einer nahezu sadistischen "Macht"ausnutzung.



Iracesh schrieb:


> Und so treffen also viele Interessen aufeinander und Sinn des Gruppenspieles ist es dann, hier den BESTEN WEG FÜR ALLE zu finden! Dazu gehört, dass man miteinander redet, auf Fragen anderer Spieler eingeht, Bosse auch gerne mal erklärt, wenn ein Spieler sagt, er kennt den Boss nicht, anstatt ein "mach einfach dmg" rauszuhauen und loszulegen. Dazu gehört, dass man auf Wünsche von Mitspielern achtet und sie nicht mit Füßen tritt, weil das jetzt eben mal nicht so in den eigenen Kram passt und dazu gehört, dass man eben ZUSAMMEN spielt und nicht jeder für sich.
> Ist das gegeben, wird kein Heiler eine Heilung aussetzen.



Dann erklär mir mal, wie das Sterbenlassen eines DD's der "BESTE WEG FÜR ALLE" sein kann? Das ist der beste Weg damit der 12 Jahre alte Tom seinen Willen durchgesetzt bekommt, mehr aber auch nicht.
Echt kindisch diese Diskussion, mache Leute sollten sich mal durchlesen was sie da von sich geben.



syslord schrieb:


> anhand deines Beitrages schließe ich daraus das du der
> 
> pubertierenden 15-Jährigen bist, weil wer so en bullshit schreibt hat kein plan!



Ich geb's zu, deine Argumente und deine einzigartige Art dich zu artikulieren haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## Obsurd (9. Mai 2010)

ich denke Tanks sind einfach abgehärtet, denen ist alels völlig egal.

Tanks haben es wirklich in den Anfangszeiten richtig schwer, bis sie mitgenommen werden etc.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Echt kindisch diese Diskussion, mache Leute sollten sich mal durchlesen was sie da von sich geben.


Das solltest Du mal lieber, Freundchen - antatt *wieder* beleidigend zu werden!
*->*


Blablubs schrieb:


> Im Klartext nochmal für dich geistige 1-Watt-Birne:


----------



## Blablubs (9. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das solltest Du mal lieber, Freundchen - antatt *wieder* beleidigend zu werden!
> *->*



Bist ja ein richtiger Sherlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltest dich bei CSI:Miami bewerben, die brauchen bestimmt Leute mit solch einer riesigen Auffassungsgabe wie du sie besitzt *lach*


----------



## ytrap (9. Mai 2010)

In Wow hat sich viel geändert die einen haben immer weniger Zeit lassen sich von einem Spiel das Spaß machen soll unter Drucken setzen, hetzen durch heros weeklys und ak wegen Marken und dämlichen T-teilen,
dann gibts noch die anderen die einfach entpannt zocken wollen oder nochmal welche dene es einfach egal ist obs schnell geht oder nicht, da man wohl immer von jeder Art wowspieler einen der Gruppe haben wird, wirds es in Zukunft immer ein Chaos bleiben das war früher anders kA wie es dazu gekommen ist halt so... leider 

Für manche scheint es Akkrodarbeit zu sein für andere weiterhin das entpannte Spiel nach einem stressigen Tag. 
lasst euch net ärgern!


----------



## Rabaz (10. Mai 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dazu einfach mal selbst zitieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Klartext nochmal für dich geistige 1-Watt-Birne: Heiler, die in einer 5er Hero oom gehen können nicht spielen, das war meine Aussage.




Jo und (unter anderem) genau DAMIT attestierst du dir selbst weit weniger als 1 Watt. Scheinst eher so im Minus-Bereich zu sein.

Es gibt täglich bestimmt hunderte von 'frischen" 80ern, tanks die nur halbe tanks sind usw. die Schaden fressen ohne Ende, Gruppen die man bei jeder dämlichen trashgruppe VOLL durchheilen muss. Nach der zweiten SIND sie dann oom, an welcher STelle hat das was mit ihrem Spielvermögen zu tun ???

Wenn der tank so ein geiler ist dass er fast ohne Heilung durchkommt dann isses ja ok, über die hat sich der TE auch nicht beschwert. Das Problem ist, dass ALLE das von sich glauben und ne Menge tanks unterwegs sind die an grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung leiden. 

Rennen mit Questbelohnungs-Klamotten und 18K Leben herum, pullen aber gleich mal 2 mobgruppen. Entweder überleben sie knapp, dann ist der Heiler halb oom, hat einen Knoten in den Fingern und nen Puls von 230. Oder sie sterben innerhalb von 1,8 Sekunden.....dann kommt "lol HEAL ???" incl. verlassen der Gruppe. 

Arroganter tank ? OK von mir aus, ich muss ihn ja nicht heiraten. ABer bitte nur die, die es sich auch erlauben können.


----------



## The Reptil (10. Mai 2010)

das tanks oft rushen hat sich die comunity selbst zuzuschreiben

natürlich gibts auch Vollpfosten aber tanken härtet ab und lässt dich teilweise zur egosau mutieren 
weil was du als tank alles so erlebst und besonders am Anfang wenn du noch nicht so gut equipt bist ist teilweise echt nicht mehr schön
die meisten tanks ignorieren nach einer zeit einfach das Geschwätz ihrer Mitspieler (auch wenn das vielleicht manchmal sinnvoll ist was sie sagen) und ziehen ihr Ding durch entweder klappts dann ist alles ok oder die grp löst sich auf ist ja als tank kein Problem eine neue zu finden 

ps 
dd die keine 3 sec warten können wenn ich mit dem dk tank die runen auf cd habe hasse ich wie die pest ^^


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

Als Tank und DD (ok, und Langeweile-Heiler) behaupt ich nunmal auch, dass es viele verkorkste Heiler gibt, die mit ilvl 240+ es nicht schaffen eine Gruppe am leben zu halten, wo der Tank 2 Mobs tankt (und auch Aggro von beiden hat).

Tanks sind die eine Seite der Medaille... Heiler die andere... Wenn beispielsweise ein DK Tank Todesstoß auf CD halten muss um nich zu verrecken in einer gammeligen T7 Hero, und der Heiler halbafk stupide auf die 1 hämmert, jedoch nichtmal merkt, wen er gerade heilt... Nuja...

Und nein, ich bin kein ungeduldiger Tank... Aber die Heiler sollten nicht immer die Schuld bei anderen suchen... Als Priest OOM zu gehen grenzt schon an ein Wunder, man hat Schattengeist und Hymne der Hoffnung, notfalls noch nen Manapot (Ja, die dinger gibt es wirklich)... Wenn jemand seine Klasse nicht versteht, sollte er was anderes tun...



The schrieb:


> ps
> dd die keine 3 sec warten können wenn ich mit dem dk tank die runen auf cd habe hasse ich wie die pest ^^


Wie wahr... Wie wahr... Und dann rumheulen, dass der Tank scheiße ist...


----------



## Ginkohana (10. Mai 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Eigentlich lasse ich einen Tank sehr ungern auflaufen. Heilen ist nicht nur mein Job, sondern auch eine Leidenschaft. Aber wenn der Tank permanent weder auf die Gruppe oder den Heiler (bzw. dessen Manabalken) eingeht, stelle ich schon mal die Heilung ein.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich weiß: Es juckt wieder einigen Leuten zu schreiben „Böh immer Mimimimi" Und ich weiß, dass der Thread ein bisschen Gejammer enthält. Dennoch würde ich gerne wissen woran dieses asoziale Verhalten liegt?
> 
> ...



Das Problem sind nicht ausschließlich die Tanks.
Genausogut könnte ich einen thread aufmachen wo ich sage, dass die DDs immer pullen oder ungeduldig sind und dann noch einen wo ich mich über das gleiche Verhalten der Heiler beschwere.
Es ist die allgemeine Einstellung der Spieler.

Als Heiler mache ichs wie du, ich stelle einfach die Heilung ein wenn der Tank zu dämlich ist die Equivalenz zwischen meinem Manabalken und seinem Lebensbalken zu erkennen.
Als Tank wiederum vermeide ich solche Situationen indem ich mit den heal als focus setze und bevor ich in eine Mobgruppe reinrenne eben auf Minimap und focus schaue, dauert naja knapp 2 Sekunden wenn überhaupt.



CAPSLOCKYEAHYEAH schrieb:


> vllt liegts auch an an den manaklassen die obwohl sie schon 15 sekunden ausm kampf sind immer noch nich angefangen haben zu trinken? oder ganz einfach daran dass überhaupt jemand meint während ner 15 minuten ini nopch afk gehen zu müssen? ich hab noch nie so ne situation wie von dir beschrieben erlebt, bei mir sinds immer heiler/dds die nich trinken obwohl se genug zeit haben und dann m besten noch 3x afk während ner hc. da geh ich auch lieber wortlos.



Ahja..super Typ..
Klar ists blöd wenn man afk muss bzw. wenn eienr afk ist jedoch gibt es einfach Situationen in denen du dies nicht verhindern kannst.
Das Kind schreit, die Tür klingelt unverhofft was weiß ich.
Für mich gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 1. Du wohnst noch bei Mammi (deinem Namen nach eher dies) oder 2. Du bist so reich, du hast einen Butler.

Deine 15 Sekunden finde ich klasse. bei Saurfang bsp. kannst du dir 15 Sekunden nach dem Kampf mal garnichts reinpfeifen weil das Event noch läuft.
Scripting nennt man sowas und die meisten gescripteten Kämpfe enden erst mit Ende des Gesammtscriptes.

Ein "tut mir leid das ist mir zu doof" sollte für jede Gruppe drin sein.


----------



## Blablubs (10. Mai 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Jo und (unter anderem) genau DAMIT attestierst du dir selbst weit weniger als 1 Watt. Scheinst eher so im Minus-Bereich zu sein.


Weil ich jemand anderen als geistige 1-Watt-Birne bezeichne schlussfolgerst du, dass ich wohl noch weniger haben müsste und gibst das auch bekannt. Vielleicht ist es dir ja schon selber aufgefallen, aber du wurdest so eben von deiner eigenen Logik, wie sagt man so schön, geownt.


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel jede Art von Char.. tank, dd, heiler.. als tank bin ich eher chillig, sodass mir auch der heiler öfter sagen muss "go?" ^^ als dd bomb ich nur, wenn ich weiß, dass der mob mich nicht erreichen wird, weil er vorher verreckt und als heiler sag ich klar und deutlich, sobald ich ini der ini bin:

"STOP! kurze regeln: wenn mein mana nur halb voll ist, will ich reggen, wenn jemand in der zeit weiterrennt oder pullt, ists sein problem. so. go." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 funktioniert ohne probleme.. ist der tank ein witzbold und denkt, ich mein das nicht ernst, kapiert ers nach 2 wipes und meinen hinweisen auf ersten satz ^^ 

wie schon jemand hier gesagt hat: du bist heiler, du kommst genauso schnell in ne neue ini oder findest nen tank, wie er selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr mut und nicht immer nur hinterherrennen und hoffen, dass der tank nicht umkippt, bevor du ihn noch heilen kannst.


----------



## Syconycteria (10. Mai 2010)

Ich kann den TE ganz gut verstehen. Ich habe das auch schon des öfteren erlebt.

Ich habe einen Druiden Heiler und einen Mage Icc equipt und erlebe immer wieder
kuriose Situation.
Mit dem Heiler ist es mir eigentlich völlig wurscht ob der Tank 2...3... oder 4 gruppen
pullt wenn er das nötige Gear dafür hat. Ich hab mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr
mit dem Tempo. Gebe dann meist noch einem Mana-DD mein anregen damit die
keine Probleme bekommen.
Was ich nur hasse ist wenn ein frisch 80iger Tank der Meinung ist... oh der Heiler
hat nen hohen GS dann rusch ich hier mal durch... das macht mich dann irre

Mitm Mage wiederrum hasse ich es wenn die Tanks so ewig schnell vor rennen und
keine Rücksicht auf Heiler und DD's nehmen. Da muss ich eigentlich immer meine
Edelsteine auf Cooldown halten weil ich sonst einfach immer oom werde. Klar
wenn es mich zu sehr annervt bleib ich sitzen und drink aber dann soll später
keiner meckern das ich keinen Schaden gemacht hab.. selber Schuld in dem Fall

Seit gestern ist mein Tankadin 80. Nach ein paar Stunden hatte ich ihn dann auch
Krit-immun und konnte die erste hero angehen. Mein Freund ebenfalls frisch 80iger
Druide hat geheilt. Es hat ganz gut geklappt uns es war schön das Tempo mal anzugeben.
Es ist nur immer scheiße wenn man nichtmal looten kann weil irgendein Hyper-DD meckert
das das zu langsam ist und anschließend die nächste Grp pullt.

Fazit:

Es sind nicht immer die Tanks die Schuld daran sind das so durch die Inis gerannt wird.
Die DD's sind teils dran Schuld weil sie ab nem gewissen EQ Stand meinen sie schaffen
alles alleine. Tanks stehen da auch ab un an mal etwas unter druck wie ich das sehe.
Entweder pullt man als Tank selber schnell die Gruppen oder ein DD übernimmt das.
Und es gibt ja auch Tanks die eine Ini schnell durschziehen und trotzdem auf das
Mana der Heilers achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele einen Healer und einen Tank und ich liebe es an sich mit meinem Tank durch die ini zu rennen ^^. Ich mags wenn so richtig die Fetzen fliegen und wenn man nen paar mehr mobs tanken kann. Einfach jede Grp. für sich tanken ist schon fast ein bisschen langweilig. Als Healer ist es oft langweilig.. Ich hab nur item lvl 264+ an und wenn dann jede Grp einzeln gemacht wird schlaf ich echt ein. Auch hier finde ich ich: Ein bisschen Action kann ned schaden.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

Was ist daran so schwer zu fragen, ob du nicht 10-15sec reggen kannst? 
Heilen ist dein verdammter Job also beschwer dich nicht!

Ich als Tank, renne auch durch die Heros. Dmg overall bin ich meistens eh immer 1. 
Nen Heiler brauch ich nur für den Boss, alles andere geht so. Also heul doch nicht.


----------



## Novane (10. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich bin ebenfalls Tank (Pala und Krieger)
Ich bin auch ungeduldig wenn ich weiß das die gruppe es besser kann.
Z.b. (Pala ist ein Twink) Ulda, ich pulle 2-3 Mobgrp weils einfach geht, nein die DD's ballern ihre aoe schon beim ersten mob raus.
Wenn die Gruppe an Ihre Grenzen kommt und reggen muss ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber wenn die 3 DD's jeweils nen anderen Mob angreifen, Aggro ohne ende dadurch ziehen werd ich auch Aggro :-)
Und vorallem find ich die Tanks (Hab ja auch DD) nicht mal die schlimmsten! Die Schlimmsten sond oft die DD's die schneller durch wollen
anfangen zu pullen wie verrückt und der Healer oom ist nach jedem Kampf weil der Stoffie zuviel Dmg schluckt


----------



## Kovacs (10. Mai 2010)

> Alter soll etwa Göttliche Bitte auslaufen?
> 
> Heiler haben in 5er inis nicht oom zu gehen..



hier die Antwort der counterstrike imbaeyalterlolroflroxxor Kiddy Generation ... ohne Worte


der Rest der Tanks ist einfach nur frustriert und das Gerenne ist ihre einzige Chance um überhaupt selbst pullen zu DÜRFEN. 

Leider ein Teufelskreis und keine Hoffnung, dass ein Addon oder Mechanikänderung in WoW diesen Zustand wieder abstellt.

Nach all den Jahren haben wir es geschafft, WoW auf das Niveau von d2 Baal runs zu reduzieren, Glückwunsch!


----------

